# KOTA KINABALU | Projects & Construction



## pearl600

2206 said:


> *KK Hotel by Veritas*
> http://veritas.com.my/#/portfolio/architecture/hotel


where is this? not heard of it


----------



## 2206

*Beautifying the riverbanks*
By MUGUNTAN VANAR Friday December 3, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2010/12/3/southneast/7524526&sec=southneast


















KOTA KINABALU: The city’s riverfront is set to take on a new look by 2012.

After months of planning and negotiations, the first parcel of the Sungai Sembulan Beautifi-cation Project is finally taking off.

Kota Kinabalu City mayor Datuk Iliyas Ibrahim said the Sembulan river beautification project, costing RM25mil, involved the construction of the Sembulan riverbank in the Karamunsing and Sembulan areas adjoining Sadong Jaya here.

“It will be constructed by Abad Jaya Construction Sdn Bhd, who won the open tender for the project.

*“It is expected to be completed by 2012,” he said when announcing it.*

He said the Sembulan River Beautification Project was one of three tourism-related projects for Kota Kinabalu City being funded by the Sabah Economic Development and Investment Authority (Sedia) under the Sabah Development Corridor.

The other two projects are the coastal bicycle path between Tanjung Aru and UMS and the upgrading of the historical precinct of Kota Kinabalu City.

Construction works are divided into three parcels. Only works in Parcel One have commenced while the others are delayed due to several outstanding issues such as the need to relocate squatters, several abandoned buildings and land exchanges.










Big plans: The Sembulan riverbank will look like this in 2012.

Iliyas said a total of RM45mil had been allocated to the Sembulan river beautification project, which involved beautifying the riverbanks of both Sungai Sembulan and Sungai Karamunsing, between the South China Sea and Jalan Tunku Abdul Rahman adjacent to the MUIS building and Sungai Karamunsing to Jalan Kemajuan adjacent to the flyover.

He said massive changes were expected to take place in the adjoining areas, and that building owners and businesses needed to cooperate to help transform the whole area into a vibrant tourism hub with dining and entertainment establishments of international standards.

He stressed that building owners and the nearby residents in the Sembulan area should see this as an opportunity to upgrade and beautify their buildings and houses, so that visitors and tourists would be impressed.

Iliyas said the Kota Kinabalu City Hall (DBKK) was going far beyond carrying out the normal “repair” job on an old part of the city.

He said the project’s design was of an international standard and was prepared by Innotech Design Architects Sdn Bhd, which together with AIA Consortium Consultancy Services and their team of experts, had taken into consideration concepts and lessons learned from cities that had developed their waterfronts such as Singapore, Seoul, Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Sydney and Melbourne.

He added that the architect had also earmarked several public sites for outdoor entertainment and a number of spots for public art such as sculptures and fountains.

Iliyas reminded the public not to confuse beautification and transformation of the Sembulan and Karamunsing riverbanks with the cleaning and rehabilitation of the rivers as those issues would be looked into separately by DBKK.

He also appealed to building owners, business proprietors, customers and residents of the Sungai Sembulan area, particularly in Sadong Jaya, to be patient with DBKK over the project.

He pointed out that DBKK had come up with a traffic plan and parking areas, but added that the plan might be altered over the construction period.


----------



## 2206

http://www.spsetia.com.my/aeropod/

A joint development between Jabatan Keretapi Negeri Sabah (“JKNS”) and S P Setia Bhd (“SP Setia”) is proposed on this land that is located along Jalan Kepayang in Tanjung Aru, right opposite to Kota Kinabalu International Airport.

This development will optimize the land uses with its iconic commercial element with international status. At the same time, this development will revitalize whilst conserving the function of rail as its core transportation as well as a tourist attraction.

SP Setia intend to develop the said land with a unique and distinctive design concept. The land is planned for a mixed use development of international standard which is in line with the government’s vision of making Kota Kinabalu as a global city.

The development will be a 24-7 urban pod depicting the 4 elements, Live, Learn, Work & Play. Live life to a different beat at AEROPOD @ Tg Aru, Kota Kinabalu’s new lifestyle sensation. This integrated lifestyle development is all about putting life’s best at your feet.

Spanning approximately 60 acres of prime land in Kota Kinabalu, AEROPOD features an exciting mix of retail, offices, F&B, serviced apartment, SOHO, Corporate Office, boutique hotel, 5-star hotel, providing the perfect platform to live life to the full.

Innovative space planning and green living is taken to new heights with extensive green/open space and Parklands are made available immediately behind where nature walk and educational activities, etc can be permitted. It’s the perfect venue for family fun and games, relaxing with friends and hosting small events.


----------



## 2206

*Significant Development Concept - Parklands*


----------



## 2206

*International Technology & Commercial Centre*
http://www.itcc.com.my/v2/










PENAMPANG: The future of this district is set to be catapulted into an important destination for MICE (Meetings, Incentive Travel, Conference and Exhibition) and technology related business activities when the International Technology & Convention Centre (ITCC) Penampang is completed in the next three years.

Assistant Minister to the Chief Minister, Datuk Edward Khoo Keok Hai, speaking at the soft launching of the project yesterday said, the ITCC-Penampang is a private initiative project, motivated by the launching of the Sabah Development Corridor (SDC) which is line with Sabah Government’s Halatuju initiative.

ITCC-Penampang is set to act as a catalyst to spur creative macro and micro economy in Penampang as a technology hub, which could perhaps provide the stepping stone in setting up an MSC concept in Sabah that can be linked to MSC in Peninsular Malaysia, as part of the e-government push, he said.

“This project is timely as it will be implemented under the 10th Malaysia Plan which is in line with Vision 2020. The people of Penampang deserve to have this international class business activities and facilities,” said Khoo.

“I will help to promote this project as I am extremely happy that Penampang is going to have a five star hotel in future and this project is also in the Kapayan constituency,” he said.

“I think in the past we had been losing out in the tourism industry, so with this project we hope more tourist will come to Penampang as this district of rich Kadazan culture and all the races are living harmoniously as well in this area,” he said.

This project will also create job opportunities for the Penampang youngsters after they graduate from high school and tertiary education as they can work and stay back in Penampang instead of seeking jobs in Kota Kinabalu, Tuaran and Peninsular Malaysia, said Khoo.

Sabanilam Enterprise Sdn Bhd, director Datuk Clarence Malakun said the project to be built on a more than 10 acres site will start work as soon as they get all the necessary approvals from the relevant authorities.

“The project will start as soon as possible and I expect sometime early next year we will be able to start work,” he said after witnessing the soft launching of the project by Assistant Minister to the Chief Minister Datuk Edward Khoo Keok Hai yesterday.

*Once completed, ITCC will be equipped with a 300-room 5-star hotel block, 16-storey office tower and a modern commercial shopping mall.

The centre will feature a large 30,000 sq ft convention hall, a separate exhibition hall of over 60,000 sq ft, a huge banquet hall (maximum 170 dinner tables), hotspot Wi-Fi internet connection, 8-minutes drive from Kota Kinabalu International Airport, state-of-the art giant LCD advertising screens, spacious food court, supermarket and ample parking space.*

“ITCC offers an alternative venue for the MICE market and the tourism sector in Penampang will be boosted as now Kota Kinabalu is congested with the flow of traffic,” said Malakun.

ITCC developer company spokesman Alexander Hugo Malakun hoped ITCC Penampang will be Sabah’s very own little electric town similar to Low Yat Plaza in Kuala Lumpur, Digital Mall in Petaling Jaya and Akihabara City in Tokyo, Japan.

“Our aim is to provide the best environment for retailers to trade and customers to shop, especially on technology based trade and new electronic merchandise,” he said.


----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Inter...ntre-Penampang-ITCC-Penampang/149142985153218


----------



## 2206

*Sabah International Convention Complex (SICC)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=952970

*Location:* Likas Bay, 40 minutes from Kota Kinabalu International Airport, 15 minutes from the city centre.
*Owners:* 60 per cent owned by Sabah Foundation, 40 per cent owned by Far East Consortium International.
*Exhibition hall:* 6,500m2, which can be divided into three halls.
*Auditorium:* Permanent raked seating for 650 delegates.
*Meeting facilities:* Three levels of meeting facilities with 26 meeting rooms and VIP suites; 19 meeting rooms ranging from 60m2 to 125m2 and linked to the auditorium and ballroom.
*Convention hall:* 6,000m2 column-free hall. Can be divided into three halls.
*Ballroom:* 1,500m2 hall can be divided into three ballrooms.

http://www.ctaparch.com/commercial_sabahconvention.html


----------



## 2206

*Pacific Parade*










*RM2b 'new heart of KK' project*

Kota Kinabalu: A RM2 billion investment with revolutionary concepts and completely new designs replacing the original Likas Mega Mall is set to transform the sleepy abandoned 26-acre Maksak (Government Servants Welfare and Recreational Council) land into a vibrant "new heart of Kota Kinabalu", its new developer promised.
A new developer by the name of Ideal Prestige Sdn Bhd, which is part of a larger group of cash-rich financial backers in South Africa, Sri Lanka and India, has taken over 100 per cent of the entire project and renamed it Pacific Parade.

At the helm of this massive investment project, which is expected to take eight to 10 years to complete in phases, is Executive Chairman Kuok Khoon Ping, who has formed a partnership with Sabahan, Fuad Tengku Ahmad, a lawyer from Cambridge and former Director of KL-based Melawat Industries Group Bhd.

"This is Malaysia's Gold Coast!" Kuok exclaimed.

"A gem of a five-star site like this deserves nothing less than a five-star development," said Kuok, former Chairman of Jerneh Insurance Bhd and a nephew of famous Malaysian tycoon Tan Sri Robert Kuok.

"The original design was just a 10-storey three-star hotel on the existing Maksak building, a 10-storey office block and a two-storey Civil Service Museum, which just looks too average and doesn't fit such a good site," Fuad noted.

"This is a 5-star site, it didn't make sense to us it gets only a 3-star development, so we are changing it to a 5-star development which is appropriate to the site and we have since redesigned everything," Fuad said.

Maksak's entitlement has also been vastly upgraded under a new principal agreement between them and Ideal Prestige Sdn Bhd, according to Fuad.

"What's good is we are setting a standard for private-public partnership (as opposed to lopsided deals), in fairness to the owners of the site," he said.

Under the old project which had stopped work for several years for unknown reasons, Maksak's original entitlement was a two-storey Civil Service Museum, a 10-storey 3-star hotel and a 12-storey office block.

But an integrated concept plus other high-end additions are going to make all the difference for Maksak under the new deal.

"What we are going to give them is a completely redesigned, integrated 10-storey 3-star hotel, a 12-storey office block and a two-storey Civil Service Museum which is integrated with a modern Convention Centre," Fuad said.

"In addition, we are also going to give them a 5-star hotel which is also going to be integrated with the Convention Centre that has a capacity for 200 tables," Fuad added.

"Maksak will own the 10-storey 3-star hotel, the museum and 12-storey office building but we'll develop and operate the 5-star hotel and Convention Centre on a joint venture basis and we'll also manage the 3-star hotel," Fuad spelt out the arrangement.

"The object of it all is to give substantial recurring incomes to Maksak with a very balanced win-win deal in fairness to them because it is such a good piece of land," Fuad stressed.

"This is not a hit-and-run project, we are not a build-and-leave developer, we are in it for the long-term, we'll continue to work on its character with a passion to create something which is very visually attractive and functional," Fuad told Daily Express.

On their side of the development, Ideal Prestige will build 161 luxury condominium units with a sea view atop Block B with a landscaped, Balinese style 23,000 sq ft infinity pool with all the shopping facilities below.

The idea is condo residents never need to leave the area for shopping.

An interesting facility on top of Block C is an "assisted" living facility with a sea view integrated with a medical centre in line with the medical tourism concept, in addition to a hyper market, cinemas, an anchor bookstore, an IT centre, family karoake, etc, in the lower floors.

A prominent feature in the plan is the Pacific Walk - a strip attached to both Block B and C, which is going to be an outdoor entertainment and Food & Beverage walk. Is a cross between the Bintang Walk and Heritage Road which offers both night and day entertainment but it's covered so it's all weather and all in, there'll be 3,000 parking lots, Fuad said.

An exciting part of Pacific Walk is a spacious Greek style amphi-theatre with the stage at the bottom and the audience at the steps and though outdoors, it's covered so that rain will not spoil any show.

"We'll be organising a lot of family-oriented activities such as bringing in artistes, bands, choirs, concerts to bring life to the area," Kuok promised.

"It's all about giving something to the community, not just making money," Fuad said.


----------



## 2206

*8 Avenue/Ascotville*
http://www.ascotville.com/pro_hotel.htm










Our Hotel Suites & Mall is the first of its kind – a unique all-in-one spa hotel located right in the picturesque nature paradise of Kota Kinabalu, Sabah. Positioned in the model of a one-stop shop featuring a plethora of state-of-the-art beauty services and recreational facilities seated within a stunning backdrop of a spectacular landscape, the spa hotel captures every single classic element out of rural Malaysia in an exclusive theme of “relax and rejuvenate”.


----------



## 2206

*Atkinson Tower*
http://www.atkinsontower.com/

Atkinson Tower is a multi-storey mix commercial building and is to be build at the former LPPB building site, just beside the Padang Merdeka and will be a part of the historic Atkinson clock tower.

The building will be 18-storey comprising of department stores, retail shops, office, hotel suits, museum gallery, unique cafe reflecting old Jesselton town, F&B, pedestrian bridge to Gaya Street and 381-430 parking bays (estimated).

*Vision*
Ideally positioned adjacent to The Atkinson Clock, The Atkinson Tower concept envisions the fusion of history with good food, elegant dining, and vibrant atmosphere of shopping, entertainment and community experience.

Inspired by history and guided by the desire to provided cherished shopping experience, our designs include beautiful hanging courtyards, an exciting array of new retail and alfresco dining, community activity areas, aspirational retail stores and alfresco dining alongside water features, with a beautifully designed lifestyle street leading right to the historical Atkinson Clock. The mall with Old-Worlde paintings and textured walk ways with names reflecting the British period such as Clock Alley and Atkinson Loop spans over 6 levels. To make Atkinson Tower a truly unique destination, it will host a museum gallery and a unique café reflecting old Jesselton town. The unique experience will flow into the restrooms with tiles of native textures and fauna.

Atkinson Tower Hotel will be located on the upper levels. The suits will be designed fully furnished with high class finishes. External bubble lifts will provide a modern appeal to the façade. The hotel roof top will host an infinity pool and landscaped gardens offering panoramic views of the South China Sea and its islands. The hotel will be equipped with modern gym facilities and spas.

*Concept*
At 18 stories tall No. 1 Atkinson Tower will be the tallest structure in the city providing unobstructed seaviews. The building will contain a shopping mall with a wide array of retail shopping. No1 Atkinson tower will house three exhibition centers. As for dinning, shoppers will have the choice of a food court serving local cuisine, a historic dining experience at the piazza level along side the clock tower and high end international cuisine along the perimeter frontage of the mall setting the scene for an active centre to meet at . Totem polls reflecting local arts and culture will etch the flair of the mall on the pedestrian walkway. No 1 Atkinson mall will provide superior building management to maximize the value, usage and comfort of the mall.


----------



## 2206

*Proposed Riverson Complex*
http://www.mkiandeearchitect.com/commercial.html


----------



## 2206

*Proposed Corporate Office*
http://www.mkiandeearchitect.com/corporate.html


----------



## 2206

*Royal City Hotel Kota Kinabalu*
4 star hotel & hotel suite with 3 storey of shopping mall


----------



## 2206

http://royalkinabalu.com/










The Royal Kinabalu is a prestigious tourist development that consists of a 5-storey hotel, comprising 124 hotel rooms; two blocks of 5-storey Hotel suites (Blocks A and B), totalling 220 units; and one block of 60 Hotel suites (Block C). All of this is sited in 6.58 acres of land that fronts onto the Tamparuli-Ranau Highway.

A 3-level basement car park provides 700 parking spaces for hotel guests and owners of Hotel suites. Surface parking for 30 coaches is provided for travel agencies and VIP Guests.

A NEW HOTEL CONCEPT REFLECTING A LIFESTYLE WITH A TRULY UNIQUE DIFFERENCE
There are several distinctive features in the Royal Kinabalu. These include the heated indoor swimming pool, clubhouse, Chinese tea house, Japanese garden, mini-market, mini-theatre, restaurants, cafe, lounge and spa.


----------



## 2206

http://royalkinabalu.com/gallery.cfm

Hotel Lobby









Lobby Rest Area






















































Massage Room


----------



## 2206

http://www.gayaislandresort.com/

*Contemporary Elegance Woven Into Nature*

Gaya Island Resort is located on Pulau Gaya, the largest of a cluster of five islands that form the Tunku Abdul Rahman Park, a natural marine conservation area off the coast of Borneo, close to Kota Kinabalu. The Resort is fringed with a golden beach, lush rainforest and surrounded by coral reefs. The hilly landscape is covered with an abundance of flora and fauna, making Gaya Island Resort the perfect combination of comfort, natural beauty and exotic wilderness. And to complete this perfect setting, visible in the distance, is the stunning outline of Mount Kinabalu.

Of the land's 40 acres, only a fraction has been developed to house the Resort in an effort to respect the land's local culture, tropical vegetation, forestry and wildlife. Seamlessly integrated with the Resort is Spa Village Gaya Island, a unique spa nestled in a mangrove setting, with treatments that combine the therapeutic properties of natural aromatic remedies to soothe and rejuvenate the spirit.

Choose to explore teeming coral reefs, contemplate verdant flora and fauna, traverse jungle trails with a resort naturalist, dine on the freshest seafood or simply lounge in the comfort of your room whilst sipping a tropical cocktail and enjoying the view of Mount Kinabalu. There is a wide range of activities available for you and your loved ones, creating treasures moments for the whole family.










Guest villa exteriors respect the local vernacular architecture and environment while the interior living space is designed with contemporary elegance to create warmth, comfort and a serene indoor setting.

A total of 120 Hill Villas and a two-bedroom suite nestle within the lush rainforest where nature's abundance is just outside your doorstep. Awake refreshed in a spacious living space to the backdrop of an ancient rainforest and a vantage view of Mount Kinabalu.


----------



## 2206

Karambunai Integrated Resort City
http://moneytalk.10diamond.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/kirc-sabah-malaysia_akan-datang.pdf
http://www.karambunaicorp.com/KIRCphotos/










_Globally, there are many paradises of sand, surf and sea, but truly
there’s only one heavenly destination of Ecotourism - Karambunai,
Some Say It’s Heaven”_

A consortium comprising gaming tycoon Tan Sri Chen Lip Keong’s group of companies and Prism Crystal Enterprises Ltd are set to invest RM9.6 billion to develop the Karambunai Integrated Resort City in Sabah with the project’s landowners.The resort is situated on a 1,100ha piece of land, owned by Karambunai Corp Bhd and Petaling Tin Bhd, on the Karambunai peninsula.

Chen has substantial interest in both companies and is the president of both.

The low-profile businessman is the single-largest shareholder of Karambunai Corp, holding a 43.9% stake. Petaling Tin has a 34.08% block.

In a filing with Bursa Malaysia yesterday, Petaling Tin said it has not signed any agreement with any parties pertaining to the resort project and there are no corporate developments that warrant future disclosures to the stock exchange at this juncture.

Little is known about Prism Crystal Enterprises, which is said to be a special purpose vehicle formed to participate in the Karambunai Integrated Resort City project.

At present, details are scarce on the RM9.6 billion investment in the resort but it is learnt that Chen’s two other listed companies — steelmaker FACB Industries Inc Bhd and Hong Kong-listed gaming and leisure company NagaCorp Ltd — are not part of the plans.

Chen, who founded NagaCorp, is currently the group’s CEO and executive director and he holds a controlling 63.07% stake in the group.

NagaCorp owns and operates NagaWorld, the only licensed casino in Cambodia’s capital city, Phnom Penh.

Chen also appears to have considerable clout with the Cambodian government, having been appointed as economic adviser to Cambodia’s prime minister and an adviser with ministerial status to the Cambodian government.

Last month, Karambunai Corp announced that it had entered into a joint venture with Cambodia-based China Central Asia Group Co Ltd (CCAG) to develop the Karambunai resort’s first phase, the Karambunai Beachfront mixed development project.

CCAG, a shareholder of Prism Crystal Enterprises, will invest a seed capital of US$100 million (RM306 million) as a revolving fund for the joint venture.

Karambunai Corp’s subsidiary, Karambunai Resorts Sdn Bhd, will contribute 75 acres of land valued at RM270 million to the joint venture.

Announcing the consortium’s entry yesterday, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said the Karambunai Integrated Resort City is expected to contribute a gross national income of RM9.3 billion and create about 11,002 jobs by 2020.

*Plans for the Karambunai resort include attractions like a water theme park, mangrove research centre and spa village.

The project will also house luxury residences, hotel accommodation, retail space and eco-nature facilities.

However, questions still linger as to whether the resort will eventually feature a casino despite the company denying reports on the plans.*

Karambunai Corp already has hospitality operations in Sabah with its five-star Nexus Resort Karambunai and Nexus Golf Resort
The Karambunai Integrated Resort City will be eveloped over eight years from 2012 to 2019.


----------



## 2206

*The Nexus Residence, *

source









*Location*
Just 25 minutes from the Kota Kinabalu International Airport, flights to major South East Asian capitals such as Singapore and Hong Kong are just 3 hours away whilst Tokyo, Shanghai and Sydney are within a 5-6 hour flight. Affectionately referred to as the ‘Land Below the Wind’ Sabah lies outside the hostile ‘Ring of Fire’ and the threats of plate tectonics at 1°-5°Latitude North. Bordered by a verdant 130m year old rainforest, Nexus Residence also surveys the alluring coastline of the South China Sea, a 6km expanse of soft white sands and beautiful waters. 

*Description*
One of the world’s best kept secrets, Karambunai is a tranquil haven in stunning Sabah on the island of Borneo. Sabah Tourism Board maintains that with the very high occupancy figure of 72%, the area still has a severe holiday bed shortage of 3000. What is more, Sabah has one of the highest tourism growth rates in Malaysia and reaped the benefits of 1.8 million tourist arrivals in 2004 which equated to a 41.7% growth over 2003. Target tourist arrivals in Sabah for 2010 sit at 4 million, meaning demand for holiday property should simultaneously rocket. With Nexus’s 7.25% 5 year guaranteed income structure in place the resort promises great returns and should enjoy significant capital appreciation as the tourism market flourishes around it. 

One of the world’s best kept secrets, Karambunai is a tranquil haven in stunning Sabah on the island of Borneo. Sabah Tourism Board maintains that with the very high occupancy figure of 72%, the area still has a severe holiday bed shortage of 3000. What is more, Sabah has one of the highest tourism growth rates in Malaysia and reaped the benefits of 1.8 million tourist arrivals in 2004 which equated to a 41.7% growth over 2003. Target tourist arrivals in Sabah for 2010 sit at 4 million, meaning demand for holiday property should simultaneously rocket. With Nexus’s 7.25% 5 year guaranteed income structure in place the resort promises great returns and should enjoy significant capital appreciation as the tourism market flourishes around it. 

*Summary*
Luxury eco-resort overlooking the South China Sea
6km of pristine white sand beach and 130 million year old rainforest
Absolute beachfront resort in Sabah, Borneo, Malaysia... real paradise!
Only 30 minutes from Kota Kinabalu International Airport 
5 star hotel already open and at maximum occupancy, set within beautifully landscaped gardens. 
Nexus Resort Hotel has won 30 in awards in 10 years of operation including the Virgin Holidays Gold Award *** 
Pristine, professional 18 hole golf course, diving, water sports and destination spa 
Designed by world class architects WATG
Beach front villas come fully furnished
Booming tourism driving rentals even higher
High FDI, strong economic growth, secure property ownership


----------



## 2206

*D’Banyan [email protected] Harbour*

_source 







_

*Escape Everyday*
Under the watchful eye of Mount Kinabalu, and on the fringes of the South China Sea, d’Banyan Residency majestically shines as a beacon of luxury for all who aspire to live in this tropical oasis.

Life under the d’Banyan canopy is one of lifestyle and leisure, a resort home in which you can escape the everyday, everyday

_source_









d'Banyan Residency @ Sutera offers a 5 star resort lifestyle as it is located in a 5 star location inside Sutera Harbour Resort. Only 5 minutes to the city centre and 10 minutes to Kota Kinabalu International Airport. Residents are a hop-over away from a breath-taking 27-hole championship golf course and East Malaysia's premier yacht club. You may find yourself with:
Luxury property 
Stylish living 
Golf front homes 
Security with CCTV

There are 3 designs which are striking in their styling and resplendent in their prominence:
Petrusa -- 14 units 3 Storey Villas with BUA 6, 743sq ft. Price range from RM 3 million to RM 3.9 million. 
Aurea -- 2 1/2 Storey Semi Detached Villas with BUA 5, 639sq ft. Price range from RM 2.3 million to RM 2.6 million. 
Citrifolia -- 2 Storey Superlink Villas with BUA 4, 359sq ft. Price range from RM 1.5 million to RM 2.6 million.


----------



## 2206

*C Park*
http://www.facebook.com/Bypasscpark

PROPOSED COMMERCIAL DEVELOPMENT AT JALAN PINTAS, DISTRICT OF PENAMPANG.
30 - STOREY HOME CENTRE/ HOTEL SUITES
4 - STOREY SHOP/OFFICE
3 - STOREY SHOP
3 - STOREY OFFICE


----------



## 2206

*Future plan for the city*


benz said:


> Click pictures to see the original/bigger size
> 
> 
> *Commercial and Town Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tourism and Recreation*
> 
> 
> 
> *Transportation*
> 
> 
> 
> *Housing*


----------



## 2206

*Perdana Park – a green lung with KK City*

Posted on January 28, 2011, Friday

KOTA KINABALU: The multi-million Perdana Park at Hone Place which will be officiated by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak today, is the brainchild of Chief Minister Datuk Seri Panglima Musa Aman Haji Aman.

Musa first mooted the idea of preserving the site as a heritage park and also to provide a green lung within Kota Kinabalu City.

Below is the question and answer on Perdana Park with the Chief Minister.

*1. Please tell us briefly what is the uniqueness of this park? Its size and facilities?*

The park’s design pays homage to the legacy and identity of Sabah by incorporating architectural designs reminiscent of the old government quarters that stood during the British administration complemented with softscapes that evoke the feel of the rainforest.

It is built on a total of 18 acres and among its features are a musical fountain, purified water provided free of charge, caters to special physical needs, a containerised stage that could be used for cultural shows, reflexology footpaths and exercise areas. What is also important is the park is OKU (handicapped) friendly.

Our Right Honorable Prime Minister Dato’ Seri Najib Tun Razak has graciously agreed to officially open the Park on this Jan 28th. The entry to Perdana Park is free and it will officially open to the public on Jan 30

*2. What was the inspiration or idea behind the conception of the park?*

All we have to do is take a good look at the world we live in today. It is a world that is rapidly becoming more and more urban. In 2010, the United Nations reported that about 50% of the world’s population now live in cities. Added to that is the fact that Asia has the largest share of cities, with a total of at least 500 million inhabitants combined. Of those 500 million, Kota Kinabalu is home to 452,940 inhabitants. Ten years ago, this figure was 355,935. The numbers are definitely going up.

We know that cities are the economic centres of the world. They are centres where the pace and speed of working and living is moving with lightning speed. Technology has all but vanished borders of communication between one end of the globe to another, making the race between competitors in whatever business or industry an aggressively fierce one.

Kota Kinabalu may not be comparable yet to a city like New York or Tokyo but we are very fortunate as Sabah is a state rich with beautiful natural landscapes and has not yet entirely become a concrete jungle. That is why right now, the State Government strongly believes it is vital on our part in taking steps to mitigate the issues that a rapidly urban population would face such as a cramped and stressed lifestlye. These are very real issues in other big cities of the world.

Often, when I am in the city of Kuala Lumpur, I found myself enjoying many a morning just walking around the grounds of KLCC where there is also a park and some green space amidst the hustle and bustle. It was a space where I could gather my thoughts. It made me think of Kota Kinabalu and how a park would benefit it as a growing city.

Yes, development is vital. In lieu of that, cities will always be the center stage of the populace. At the same time, we should heed the lessons we see in the global landscape. In that light, the idea of a public park was born. The State Government believed establishing a park was a strategic way to conserve this area and let Malaysians in Sabah enjoy something from the past.

That is also our step to encourage better physical and emotional health for the city’s populace – by providing a public communal and recreational space that can be enjoyed for several generations. We would be killing two birds with one stone with this idea. The state could give its citizens the benefit of a premier park in the city with state of the art faciliities. On top of that, it will be an additional tourism attraction that will showcase the city’s rich history, and pay tribute to Sabah’s environment.

*3. Why was the Hone Place chosen as the site for the Perdana Park?*

Hone Place was, as many would know and remember, in the 1930’s during the pre-war days, the site for government quarters. Many retired civil servants will remember playing football at the padang there. It is a place rich with rich historical significance.

The State Government wanted the park to pay homage to that legacy and also to the identity of Sabah. The two directives for the design of the park is to resonate the historical values found at Hone Place and to evoke the feel of our rich rainforests.

As some of you may know, there was a proposal years ago to develop a controversial housing project in the area. Due to strong public objection, fortunately the proposal was abandoned. However, the area was left neglected, overgrown with lalang. Something meaningful had to be done. As such, the present day government believes that establishing Perdana Park is a pretty good safeguard against further commercial development in the future.

Some may say that Perdana Park, area wise, is small compared to parks in major cities around the world. However, we must be mindful that in Kota Kinabalu city itself, the number of open spaces, let alone sizable ones, have greatly diminished due to rampant development in the past. Today, Perdana Park probably stands on the last piece of prime open space in KK.

*4. Why would a corporate entity commit to such a project?*

There was the very real issue of not having government funds to build a park befitting the vision we had. There were other priorities. Then it struck me that if the KLCC park could be built by a corporate figure in exchange for land, I saw no reason why the same could not be done for Kota Kinabalu.

The question then came down to finding the right corporate entity to work with. It has to be one that can deliver the vision of the project and on top of that possess the resources as it was going to be a multi-million ringgit project.

The corporate figure I thought of was the person behind Timatch Sdn Bhd, Datuk Victor Paul, whom has many decades of experience in all sorts of industries, including construction. Like I said initially the construction of the Park was to be made under a land swap deal. So, I was truly taken aback when the land exchange offer was declined. Instead, a commitment was made to build this park entirely as part of their Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) as a gift to the state and the people without any form of payment or reward. Hence, it must be made very clear that no project exchange is involved in the development of Perdana Park. The State Government is also pleased to learn that Timatch will also maintain and operate the park as a community service without any fee.

*5. How do you see it play a role with the public? What is its value to the citizens of KK?*

The leaders and city halls of the world already realise the intrinsic value of a park to any city. Many a time, the question has been asked: Do parks make sense in shaping a city? Even one such as Kota Kinabalu that is relatively young and still finding its place? The answer is yes. There are numerous benefits derived from public parks, factors which I thoroughly considered with the inception of this project.

(i) Strengthen community – parks function as a social and recreational space for people to get together, thereby strengthening community values.

(ii) Urban oasis – people can spend time outside without paying money. It’s like your own personal backyard especially with more and more people living in condos these days.

(iii) Health and recreation – parks are a place to reduce stress and relax, a vital aspect of managing a balanced life.

(iv) Child development – parents can be assured of a safe play environment to nurture their children physically and emotionally towards becoming healthier individuals. We all remember how excited we were as children when we got our trips to the neighbourhood park.

(v) Ecological conservation – with the park, we get a green space safeguarded from development, and will help with air pollution. Research has shown that even small parks are able to cool cities in a world faced with global warming.

(vi) Economy and property values – well-managed parks can raise real estate value and boost tourism. There are lots of reports and numbers out that there back this. A fine park also increases the value of a city for global companies looking to find a base as they are seen a key element to a conducive working and living environment in a city.

*6. What is the significance of the park to the state in light of other issues like poverty and infrastructure needs?*

The State is committed to each issue it faces in bettering the lifes of its people. Yes we need to bridge the gaps where poverty, infrastructure needs and economic development are concerned. At the same time, it is equally imperative to adopt crucial lessons from other cities of the world to ensure the state’s economic center, the city of Kota Kinabalu, is able to retain its identity, communal values and economic integrity.

The State Government sees the park as a first step toward making Kota Kinabalu another landmark city in Asia and the world. It is a step towards making it a city of tomorrow, one that our children can be proud of.

It is also, we believe, a complement to the many programmes under the Sabah Development Corridor to turn Sabah into a leading economic hub and thus is part of the whole fabric of on-going efforts to develop the state of Sabah. As mentioned, Kota Kinabalu is a relatively young city and there is room to grow into its identity. The State Government is doing its part in shaping it into a great city.

We have taken a leaf out of the books of other great cities. From here, we also know that the maintenance of the park is important. The corporate philanthropist has once again stepped up to the plate and will be running the operations of the park as part of a community service to the state for which the state government is truly appreciative.

In this light, we appeal to the public to assist us with the care of the park. Civic consciousness is vital. The park should be a space enjoyed by the generations of today and tomorrow.

This project was executed based on the government-corporate cooperation model and there is a lot of potential for more of these type of projects. With people and corporates working together with government, capabilities to develop the state becomes a lot more exponential. This helps to bring us ever closer to the objective of elevating the quality of living for all Malaysians in Sabah.


Musical Fountain 2 - Perdana Park, Kota Kinabalu by jwongawee, on Flickr


Musical Fountain - Perdana Park, Kota Kinabalu by jwongawee, on Flickr


Musical Fountain 3 - Perdana Park, Kota Kinabalu by jwongawee, on Flickr


----------



## 2206




----------



## pearl600

2206 said:


> *Pacific Parade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RM2b 'new heart of KK' project*
> 
> Kota Kinabalu: A RM2 billion investment with revolutionary concepts and completely new designs replacing the original Likas Mega Mall is set to transform the sleepy abandoned 26-acre Maksak (Government Servants Welfare and Recreational Council) land into a vibrant "new heart of Kota Kinabalu", its new developer promised.
> A new developer by the name of Ideal Prestige Sdn Bhd, which is part of a larger group of cash-rich financial backers in South Africa, Sri Lanka and India, has taken over 100 per cent of the entire project and renamed it Pacific Parade.
> 
> At the helm of this massive investment project, which is expected to take eight to 10 years to complete in phases, is Executive Chairman Kuok Khoon Ping, who has formed a partnership with Sabahan, Fuad Tengku Ahmad, a lawyer from Cambridge and former Director of KL-based Melawat Industries Group Bhd.
> 
> "This is Malaysia's Gold Coast!" Kuok exclaimed.
> 
> "A gem of a five-star site like this deserves nothing less than a five-star development," said Kuok, former Chairman of Jerneh Insurance Bhd and a nephew of famous Malaysian tycoon Tan Sri Robert Kuok.
> 
> "The original design was just a 10-storey three-star hotel on the existing Maksak building, a 10-storey office block and a two-storey Civil Service Museum, which just looks too average and doesn't fit such a good site," Fuad noted.
> 
> "This is a 5-star site, it didn't make sense to us it gets only a 3-star development, so we are changing it to a 5-star development which is appropriate to the site and we have since redesigned everything," Fuad said.
> 
> Maksak's entitlement has also been vastly upgraded under a new principal agreement between them and Ideal Prestige Sdn Bhd, according to Fuad.
> 
> "What's good is we are setting a standard for private-public partnership (as opposed to lopsided deals), in fairness to the owners of the site," he said.
> 
> Under the old project which had stopped work for several years for unknown reasons, Maksak's original entitlement was a two-storey Civil Service Museum, a 10-storey 3-star hotel and a 12-storey office block.
> 
> But an integrated concept plus other high-end additions are going to make all the difference for Maksak under the new deal.
> 
> "What we are going to give them is a completely redesigned, integrated 10-storey 3-star hotel, a 12-storey office block and a two-storey Civil Service Museum which is integrated with a modern Convention Centre," Fuad said.
> 
> "In addition, we are also going to give them a 5-star hotel which is also going to be integrated with the Convention Centre that has a capacity for 200 tables," Fuad added.
> 
> "Maksak will own the 10-storey 3-star hotel, the museum and 12-storey office building but we'll develop and operate the 5-star hotel and Convention Centre on a joint venture basis and we'll also manage the 3-star hotel," Fuad spelt out the arrangement.
> 
> "The object of it all is to give substantial recurring incomes to Maksak with a very balanced win-win deal in fairness to them because it is such a good piece of land," Fuad stressed.
> 
> "This is not a hit-and-run project, we are not a build-and-leave developer, we are in it for the long-term, we'll continue to work on its character with a passion to create something which is very visually attractive and functional," Fuad told Daily Express.
> 
> On their side of the development, Ideal Prestige will build 161 luxury condominium units with a sea view atop Block B with a landscaped, Balinese style 23,000 sq ft infinity pool with all the shopping facilities below.
> 
> The idea is condo residents never need to leave the area for shopping.
> 
> An interesting facility on top of Block C is an "assisted" living facility with a sea view integrated with a medical centre in line with the medical tourism concept, in addition to a hyper market, cinemas, an anchor bookstore, an IT centre, family karoake, etc, in the lower floors.
> 
> A prominent feature in the plan is the Pacific Walk - a strip attached to both Block B and C, which is going to be an outdoor entertainment and Food & Beverage walk. Is a cross between the Bintang Walk and Heritage Road which offers both night and day entertainment but it's covered so it's all weather and all in, there'll be 3,000 parking lots, Fuad said.
> 
> An exciting part of Pacific Walk is a spacious Greek style amphi-theatre with the stage at the bottom and the audience at the steps and though outdoors, it's covered so that rain will not spoil any show.
> 
> "We'll be organising a lot of family-oriented activities such as bringing in artistes, bands, choirs, concerts to bring life to the area," Kuok promised.
> 
> "It's all about giving something to the community, not just making money," Fuad said.


the above seems to be v old news, any new update


----------



## AhChuan

^^ Love this thread, good jobs 2206! :banana:


----------



## nazrey

*New Horizon Hotel*

Horizon Hotel In Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

*1 LIKAS*
http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1933913/+0#entry43410925



Project : Mixed Development @ Likas, Kota Kinabalu

Location : Between Jalan Bukit Bukit Bendera & Fuad Stephens Highway

Landmark : Likas Bay / The Peak Vista

Land Tenure : Leasehold 99 Years

Unit Type (Breakdown Estimates) :
= 200 Rooms 5-Star Hotel (Confirmed - Not For Sale)
= 30 Units Ground Floor Retail (100% Booked)
= 50 Units Upper & 1st Level Retail & Office (100% Booked)
= 10 Units Duplex Garden-Villa (Pending Preview)
= 100 Units Super Condo (Pending Preview)
= 220 Units Typical Condo Block B - Phase 1 (100% Booked)
= 220 Units Typical Condo Block A - Phase 2 (Pending Preview)

Typical Condo Sizes (Units Per Block) :
= 800 SqFt (16)
= 850 SqFt - Corners (41)
= 900 SqFt (48)
= 1,050 SqFt (64)
= 1,200 SqFt (53)
= 1,650 - 1,750 SqFt (18)
= 2,050 - 2,070 SqFt (12)
= 2,800 SqFt - Duplex Penthouse (12)

Facilities & Features :
5-Star Branded Hotel
Sky Club
Separate Hotel & Condo Pool
Pubs & Branded Outlets
Basement & Elevated Car-Park Bays
Triple-Volume Ceiling Banquet Hall
Gardens & Landscape
Beach Front, Unblocked Seaview
Minutes From KK Centre


----------



## 2206

*Sagajuta appointed turnkey contractor for 1Likas
*
Published on: Thursday, June 30, 2011 (Daily Express)

Kuala Lumpur: Sagajuta (Sabah) Sdn Bhd has been appointed turnkey contractor for 1Likas by Gandingan Erajuta Sdn Bhd, the developer.

In a statement Wednesday, Sagajuta said the contract was worth RM482 million for phase one.

It said 1Likas was a mixed development with shops/offices, ballroom, corporate office block and two condominium towers.

Later phases of the development would include a super condominium tower and a hotel tower, it said.

Gandingan Erajuta director, Datuk Rahman Ghani, said 1Likas would be an iconic landmark development.

1Likas is a joint development project between Gandingan Erajuta and Sabah Energy Corp Sdn Bhd, the land owner. - Bernama


----------



## 2206

*Gandingan Erajuta Inks Deal To Develop International-Class-Hotel At 1Likas *

KUALA LUMPUR, July 1 (Bernama) -- Gandingan Erajuta Sdn Bhd, the developer of Kota Kinabalu's new landmark, 1Likas" has signed an agreement with Starwood Hotels and Resorts to build "Four Points by Sheraton", an international-class hotel operating at 1Likas. 

Executive Director Izaddeen Daud said the resort-style hotel, with a beach- type swimming pool, will have 234 rooms. 

He said his company intends to add value and prestige to the property for its prime seafront location. 

"The hotel at 1Likas is accessible and visible from Jalan Tun Fuad Stephens coastal road, with views of the pristine Likas Bay. 

"It's just two minutes drive from the Kota Kinabalu city centre," he said in a statement.


----------



## nazrey

*Peak Vista Premier Tower*











Peak Vista Premier Tower Under Construction @ Kota Kinabalu by thienzieyung, on Flickr

Fantastic Condominiums Of Kota Kinabalu by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Oceanus Waterfront Mall*


----------



## nazrey

*Oceanus Waterfront Mall*
http://kkcwaterfront.com.my/main-retail-mall.html





















Rattan said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah Art Gallery*


benz said:


> Sabah Art Gallery


----------



## 2206

*Hartamas Height*
http://www.facebook.com/ChangChengRealty












thienzieyung said:


>


----------



## 2206

*Sabah to have nation’s first ‘green’ library in three years*












KOTA KINABALU: Sabah can boast of having the nation's first environmentally-friendly library in three years.

The new city library adjacent to the scenic Perdana Park at Tanjung Aru here will incorporate the latest environmentally-friendly features including using less electricity.

Sabah State Library director Wong Vui Yin said the structure that would incorporate the motifs of Sabah's ethnic communities would also be designed to require minimum maintenance.

“Our aim is also to make the library a stress-free environment. One of the approaches is to make the architecture and landscaping blend with the surroundings,” he said yesterday.

In addition, the building would be soundproofed apart from being user-friendly for the young and those with physical disabilities.

He said the RM36mil library would be constructed on a 1.2ha site.

Once completed in 2014, the six-storey structure would have a total floor space of over 5,000sq metres.

On Wednesday, State Assistant Minister of Community Development and Consumer Affairs Datuk Herbert Timbon Lagadan said the new library was to replace the 35-year-old building in the city centre that would be demolished as it was unsafe.

Herbert said the current library would be temporarily relocated to a rented area at the Suria Sabah mall until the completion of the new building.

The current site would be handed over to the Judicial Department for the expansion of the Kota Kinabalu court complex, Herbert added.

A group of social activists had spoken out against plans to demolish the library as the facility was located in a strategic area and was convenient to the public.


----------



## 2206

2206 said:


> THE PEAK VISTA
> http://www.signalhill.com.my/
> 
> The Peak Vista condominium is situated in Signal Hill on a hilltop, 5 minutes drive to Kota Kinabalu City Centre. Peak Vista presents one of the most breathtaking views in the world. Overlooking the beautiful Tanjung Lipat Bay and the South China Sea, The Peak Vista comprising of 18 floors with a remarkable panoramic view of the sea, islands and the mountain beyond.
> 
> Peak Vista 1/Block B/Deluxe Tower


http://www.metrohomes.com/appmain/s...op&chkID=APT/2011/01972&hdnViewType=VwDetails


----------



## 2206

*Alam Damai Condo*
http://www.wahmie.com/2010/alamDamai.htm


----------



## 2206

From left to right
*PEAK CONDO, THE PEAK VISTA TOWER A, THE PEAK VISTA TOWER B*



benz said:


> *The Peak brothers*


----------



## 2206

*1 BORNEO HYPERMALL*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484091&page=34


benz said:


>


----------



## 2206

*new design for AEROPOD*








http://www.spsetia.com.my/aeropod/index.htm

Aeropod is strategically located along Jalan Kepayang in Tanjung Aru, Kota Kinabalu right opposite to Kota Kinabalu International Airport.

This development will optimize the land uses with its iconic commercial element with international status. At the same time, this development will revitalize whilst conserving the function of rail as its core transportation as well as a tourist attraction.

SP Setia intend to develop the said land with a unique and distinctive design concept. The land is planned for a mixed use development of international standard which is in line with the government’s vision of making Kota Kinabalu as a global city.

The development will be a 24-7 urban pod depicting the 4 elements, Live, Learn, Work & Play. Live life to a different beat at AEROPOD @ Tg Aru, Kota Kinabalu’s new lifestyle sensation. This integrated lifestyle development is all about putting life’s best at your feet.

Spanning approximately 60 acres of prime land in Kota Kinabalu, AEROPOD features an exciting mix of retail, offices, F&B, serviced apartment, SOHO, Corporate Office, boutique hotel, 5-star hotel, providing the perfect platform to live life to the full.

Innovative space planning and green living is taken to new heights with extensive green/open space and Parklands are made available immediately behind where nature walk and educational activities, etc can be permitted. It’s the perfect venue for family fun and games, relaxing with friends and hosting small events.


----------



## 2206

*new design for C PARK*
http://www.facebook.com/ChangChengRealty
http://www.facebook.com/Bypasscpark


----------



## nazrey

*Oceanus Waterfront Mall*
http://kkcwaterfront.com.my/main-retail-mall.html





















benz said:


> KKCW


----------



## nazrey

*Peak Vista Premier Tower*


nazrey said:


> *Peak Vista Premier Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Condominiums Of Kota Kinabalu by thienzieyung, on Flickr





benz said:


> *Likas & Kolombong Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zoom in of Likas Bay*


----------



## nazrey

*Beautifying the riverbanks*


nazrey said:


> *Beautifying the riverbanks*
> By MUGUNTAN VANAR Friday December 3, 2010
> http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2010/12/3/southneast/7524526&sec=southneast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big plans: The Sembulan riverbank will look like this in 2012.
> 
> KOTA KINABALU: The city’s riverfront is set to take on a new look by 2012.
> 
> After months of planning and negotiations, the first parcel of the Sungai Sembulan Beautifi-cation Project is finally taking off.
> 
> Kota Kinabalu City mayor Datuk Iliyas Ibrahim said the Sembulan river beautification project, costing RM25mil, involved the construction of the Sembulan riverbank in the Karamunsing and Sembulan areas adjoining Sadong Jaya here.
> 
> “It will be constructed by Abad Jaya Construction Sdn Bhd, who won the open tender for the project.
> 
> *“It is expected to be completed by 2012,” he said when announcing it.*
> 
> He said the Sembulan River Beautification Project was one of three tourism-related projects for Kota Kinabalu City being funded by the Sabah Economic Development and Investment Authority (Sedia) under the Sabah Development Corridor.
> 
> The other two projects are the coastal bicycle path between Tanjung Aru and UMS and the upgrading of the historical precinct of Kota Kinabalu City.
> 
> Construction works are divided into three parcels. Only works in Parcel One have commenced while the others are delayed due to several outstanding issues such as the need to relocate squatters, several abandoned buildings and land exchanges.
> 
> Iliyas said a total of RM45mil had been allocated to the Sembulan river beautification project, which involved beautifying the riverbanks of both Sungai Sembulan and Sungai Karamunsing, between the South China Sea and Jalan Tunku Abdul Rahman adjacent to the MUIS building and Sungai Karamunsing to Jalan Kemajuan adjacent to the flyover.
> 
> He said massive changes were expected to take place in the adjoining areas, and that building owners and businesses needed to cooperate to help transform the whole area into a vibrant tourism hub with dining and entertainment establishments of international standards.
> 
> He stressed that building owners and the nearby residents in the Sembulan area should see this as an opportunity to upgrade and beautify their buildings and houses, so that visitors and tourists would be impressed.
> 
> Iliyas said the Kota Kinabalu City Hall (DBKK) was going far beyond carrying out the normal “repair” job on an old part of the city.
> 
> He said the project’s design was of an international standard and was prepared by Innotech Design Architects Sdn Bhd, which together with AIA Consortium Consultancy Services and their team of experts, had taken into consideration concepts and lessons learned from cities that had developed their waterfronts such as Singapore, Seoul, Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Sydney and Melbourne.
> 
> He added that the architect had also earmarked several public sites for outdoor entertainment and a number of spots for public art such as sculptures and fountains.
> 
> Iliyas reminded the public not to confuse beautification and transformation of the Sembulan and Karamunsing riverbanks with the cleaning and rehabilitation of the rivers as those issues would be looked into separately by DBKK.
> 
> He also appealed to building owners, business proprietors, customers and residents of the Sungai Sembulan area, particularly in Sadong Jaya, to be patient with DBKK over the project.
> 
> He pointed out that DBKK had come up with a traffic plan and parking areas, but added that the plan might be altered over the construction period.





benz said:


> Sembulan River Waterfront





benz said:


> Some pics of the river waterfront...this should be phase 1 where the waterfront is break down into few phases to complete to the entire lengh of the river


----------



## nazrey

*D'Vantage Apartment*











benz said:


> *D'Vantage*


----------



## nazrey

*1Sulaman*


daisystar said:


> 1Sulaman


UPDATE:



benz said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Natikar Hotel *


benz said:


> Natikar Hotel - the other side of the windows are still being installed


----------



## nazrey

2206 said:


> KKTIMESSQUARE
> _world-class retail destination_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • 15-acre integrated shopping, leisure, entertainment & hospitality hub
> • Built along with the Mall are 2 Hotel Blocks & 2 Serviced Apartment Blocks
> • 4 levels of retail, F&B, entertainment & leisure outlets (all for lease only)
> • Over 3.4 million sq.ft. of gross floor area
> • neighbouring the prestigious landmarks Sutera Harbour
> • accessible from all directions via the Coastal Highway and enjoys superb visibility from the town and seafront


UPDATE:


KK_nice_KK said:


> View of The [email protected] Time Square...Progress is a bit slow! (Taken 10:00am 23rd Aug 2011)


----------



## nazrey

*JESSELTON R E S I D E N C E S*












benz said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*International Technology & Convention Centre (ITCC)*











benz said:


> ITCC


----------



## nazrey

NEW HOTEL


benz said:


> A mixture of old and new pics of the mystery hotel


----------



## nazrey

KK WATERFRONT


benz said:


> Left side completed while right side still continuing leftover work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LED lights installed on top of the wood platform...strange idea? The lights emit 3 colours in the night with flashing sequence (red, blue, green). I don't see how this thing can last long when there is vandalism unless everyone lives in a civilized manner


----------



## nazrey

*Taipan 28*


benz said:


> *Taipan 28*


----------



## nazrey

*JESSELTON R E S I D E N C E S*












benz said:


> Jesselton Residences


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*


benz said:


> *Riverson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The SoHo*
> - 152 units
> - 600sqf -> 1,600sqf
> 
> *The Walk*
> - Fashion Boutiques & Retail shops
> - Restaurants, cafes, pubs, bistros, karaoke lounge
> - Saloons, Beauty centres & spas
> 
> *The Suites*
> - Open plan concept
> - Office & Business
> 
> *Gleneagles Medical Centre*
> - 250 hospital beds
> - 100 specialists' consulting suites
> - 180 seat auditorium
> - Retail pharmacy
> - Cafe & eatery


----------



## nazrey

*Kota Kinabalu Waterfront Extension*
Photos by Malaysian forumer benz


----------



## nazrey

*D'Sulaman Square & 1 Sulaman*



daisystar said:


> *D'SULAMAN SQUARE (4/5 STOREY SHOP OFFICE)*





thienzieyung said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## nazrey

*1 Sulaman*


thienzieyung said:


> 1 Sulaman - cladding for the Wismas in progress.


----------



## nazrey

*Peak Vista Premier Tower*











thienzieyung said:


> Peak Vista


----------



## nazrey

2206 said:


> *Sabah to have nation’s first ‘green’ library in three years*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KOTA KINABALU: Sabah can boast of having the nation's first environmentally-friendly library in three years.
> 
> The new city library adjacent to the scenic Perdana Park at Tanjung Aru here will incorporate the latest environmentally-friendly features including using less electricity.
> 
> Sabah State Library director Wong Vui Yin said the structure that would incorporate the motifs of Sabah's ethnic communities would also be designed to require minimum maintenance.
> 
> “Our aim is also to make the library a stress-free environment. One of the approaches is to make the architecture and landscaping blend with the surroundings,” he said yesterday.
> 
> In addition, the building would be soundproofed apart from being user-friendly for the young and those with physical disabilities.
> 
> He said the RM36mil library would be constructed on a 1.2ha site.
> 
> Once completed in 2014, the six-storey structure would have a total floor space of over 5,000sq metres.
> 
> On Wednesday, State Assistant Minister of Community Development and Consumer Affairs Datuk Herbert Timbon Lagadan said the new library was to replace the 35-year-old building in the city centre that would be demolished as it was unsafe.
> 
> Herbert said the current library would be temporarily relocated to a rented area at the Suria Sabah mall until the completion of the new building.
> 
> The current site would be handed over to the Judicial Department for the expansion of the Kota Kinabalu court complex, Herbert added.
> 
> A group of social activists had spoken out against plans to demolish the library as the facility was located in a strategic area and was convenient to the public.











http://i.imgur.com/GfE0V.jpg


----------



## japanese001

^^amazing project


----------



## 2206

*SKY MANSION*

25storeys


----------



## nazrey

*Oceanus Waterfront Mall*
http://kkcwaterfront.com.my/main-retail-mall.html




















benz said:


> Oceanus Mall/Waterfront Hotel/Pelagos Suites


----------



## nazrey

*JESSELTON R E S I D E N C E S*











thienzieyung said:


>





benz said:


> Jesselton Residences - Pumping out the water from the sheet piles are possible to take place this month


----------



## 2206

*Ming Garden*
http://www.minggardenhotel.com/


----------



## 2206

*Hotel and Soho*


----------



## 2206

*C Park soft launch *


----------



## nazrey

2206 said:


> *Riverson Complex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theborneopost.com/2011/11/08/kk-southern-city-hub-in-the-making/
> 
> KOTA KINABALU: Riverson, a RM590 million mix-integrated commercial development located along the coastal highway here and within the City’s Central Business District, is expected to be ready by 2014.
> 
> Developed on over 5.5 acres of prime commercial land, it would make its mark on the city as a vibrant proejct comprising four main pillars – The Gleneagles Kota Kinabalu Medical Centre, three-storey retail shops (Riverson Walk), a tower of six-storey office suites with mezzanine floor (Riverson Suites) and a seven-storey tower of SoHo units with mezzanine floor (Riverson SoHo).
> 
> Riverson Corporation Sdn Bhd managing director Ben Kong Chung Vui said when completed, Riverson together with other existing notable landmarks within the central business district, namely the Sutera Harbour Golf & Country Club, KK Times Square I & II, the upcoming transport-interchange station, Wawasan Plaza, Harbour City, and the newly completed Ming Garden Hotel would form the new KK Southern City Hub.
> 
> Ben, who has 15 years experience in the field, envisioned that within the next three to four years, the people shall see a shifting paradigm in the city, the lifestyle, as well as the advancement and growing business environment within Sabah.
> 
> “Riverson, being the upcoming new addition to the city, together with its immediate neighbours, will bring about substantial integration of activities and continuous crowd movements, served and generated by about 900 residences, over 600,000 square feet of commercial retail outlets, approximately 800,000 square feet of office space altogether, more than 6,000 car parks and more than 12 hotels in the vicinity; offering no less than 15,000 job opportunities into the market.
> 
> “This new integration of Southern Hub is also touted to be the ‘Orchard Road of Kota Kinabalu’, which will become KK’s latest modern and most walkable part offering a complete stretch from leisure to wellness all under one destination,” Ben disclosed to the media recently.
> 
> Recently, Danajamin Nasional Berhad granted Riverson a RM200 million five-year Private Debt Securities Bond.
> 
> The Gleneagles Kota Kinabalu Medical Centre, said Ben, will be the main anchor for Riverson. It will be developed as a tertiary level hospital, bringing Sabah a healthcare facility of international standards that shall work towards enhancing care in the state.
> 
> He assured that Gleneagles KK shall be assimilated with regionally well-established premium Gleneagles brand inculcating a facility with five-star hotel amenities and comfort, service levels to match, be infused with cutting edge technology and have a highly trained team of consultants and staff.
> 
> With up to 250 beds, 180-seat auditorium, six large operating theaters, 24-hour accident and emergency department and trauma and intensive care centre, he said Gleneagles KK would be built to comply with the Joint Commission International (JCI) standards as well as all content of local and national regulations.
> 
> “The facility will cater to the growing healthcare needs of the residents in Kota Kinabalu and the surrounding areas and shall compliment to serve as one of the main private referral centres for Sabah.
> 
> Sabahans need not have to go overseas anymore for medical treatments.
> 
> “Besides, Gleneagles Kota Kinabalu will contribute to the development of Sabah’s medical tourism targeting patients from Indonesian cities such as Balikpapan, Pontianak in Kalimantan and from Brunei Darussalam, as well as neighbouring countries such as Philippines, Singapore, Hong Kong and even Korea,” he added.
> 
> According to him, there will be a focus on setting up of centres of excellence on cardiology/cardiac surgery, neurosurgery, surgery, orthopaedics, gastroenterology and women and children.
> 
> “Gleneagles KK will also act as a catalyst for young local talents,” said Ben, adding that the centre would have a pool of 95 specialists covering all major specialties and comprise a multi-disciplinary approach based on appropriate and highly ethical practices.
> 
> Riverson Walk, he said, consists of 247 retail outlets with sizes ranging from the smallest unit of approximately 100 square feet to the largest unit 937 square feet, specially tailored and perfectly ideal for small boutique retail businesses – a concept similar to Singapore’s famous [email protected], Orchard Road and Empire Subang in Subang Jaya.
> 
> He explained that the unique feature of The Walk is the carefully planned and designed spaces and walkway in the retail mall that benefits all patrons as well as the operators and shop owners; with emphasis placed on clean, safe, comfortable, convenient and friendly concept.
> 
> He said there will be also carefully selected F&Bs and al-fresco cafes, where patrons can dine, hang out, relish and enjoy over good food in chic surroundings.
> 
> “It will also be known as the core or heart of a social centre connecting people from the medical centre, the office suites, the SoHo and as well as the public as whole.
> 
> “Each outlet is designed to enable shop owners to operate individually, that is unlike most shopping malls in the city, shop owners will have more freedom in their individual operation hours,” Ben added.
> 
> Riverson SoHo is designed with contemporary architecture underpinned with a modernistic treatment.
> 
> The SoHo consists of only a block of 152 units of one to two-bedroom suites and duplexes with double volume living space.
> 
> The sizes range from approximately 530 square feet to approximately 1,755 square feet.
> 
> The SoHo of course, comes with amenities such as swimming pool, gym, function room, a common garden, security surveillance, and its own private drop-off area and lift lobby, but these are not its only selling points.
> 
> Each SoHo unit can also be converted for use as a home office – perfect and ideal for individuals that are keen to work from the comfort of their own home.
> 
> “Being situated in the heart of the city, and incorporated within the purpose-built mixed integrated development, enables Riverson SoHo to reap all the benefits of the locale.
> 
> “It boasts as a sought after address for both locals and expatriate community, supported by thriving commercial centres, an international medical centre just a step away, thus making all the difference in the realm of luxury stylish urban living, as well as a viable investment opportunity,” said Ben.
> 
> Riverson Suites is designed with flexibility in mind; an innovative work space catered to fulfil the ever evolving business needs of Sabah’s fast-paced and fast-growing business environment.
> 
> “One could have an option of owning a customizable corporate suite of 1000 square feet, or half a floor, or even the entire full floor of approximately 20,000 square feet.
> 
> “The Suites will have its distinctive corporate feature framed with the latest and modern architectural design, enhanced by its own exclusive and grand private drop-off lobby, secure with 24-hour surveillance and service operations,” he said, adding that the company’s sales promotion would be launched here on November 12.





>


UPDATE:


benz said:


> Riverson


----------



## pearl600

2206 said:


> SKY MANSION
> 
> 25storeys


where is this located? launched?


----------



## nazrey

*Peak Vista Premier Tower*


nazrey said:


> *Peak Vista Premier Tower*





benz said:


> *Zoom in of Likas Bay*


UPDATE:

Labuan Express Ferry Arriving In Kota Kinabalu.. by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

2206 said:


> *C Park soft launch *


*C Park*



benz said:


> C Park


----------



## 2206

*City Square Waterfront*


KK Waterfront by The JASS, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffreyjasmi/6490648831/


----------



## 2206

*Suria Waterfront*


New Waterfront At Kota Kinabalu by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

_Surian Residences_
http://www.surianresidences.com.my/overview.html





















benz said:


> Surian Residences


----------



## 2206

*Horizon Hotel*
http://www.horizonhotelsabah.com/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Horizon-Hotel-Kota-Kinabalu/114926195235028


----------



## natarajan1986

library looks great ,we have a similar library in chennai


----------



## Dean_14

Sabah's property is really booming now


----------



## nazrey

*Oceanus Waterfront Mall*
http://kkcwaterfront.com.my/main-retail-mall.html





















benz said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*KK TIMES SQUARE*
U/C


> KK TIMES SQUARE


----------



## nazrey

*1Sulaman*



2206 said:


> Sulaman


----------



## nazrey

*Oceanus Waterfront Mall*


> Oceanus Waterfront Mall
> http://kkcwaterfront.com.my/main-retail-mall.html





benz said:


> cramped up cranes within kkcw


----------



## nazrey

*KK TIMES SQUARE - The Mall*


















benz said:


> no worries...i got a shot of the mall here


----------



## 2206

*Proposed mix development - condo, mall, culture centre, office tower, twin tower hotel, convention centre (Credits to architect)*


----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206

*Tanjung Dumpil Resort*










In our efforts to seek better returns as well as opening a new income stream for the Group, we have acquired a piece of 100 acres land in Kota Kinabalu for property development purpose. The development is poised to be an exclusive world-class honeymoon destination and luxurious residential development by the name of Tanjung Dumpil Resort and Residences.

Currently, some of the world’s best 5 star resorts are built on man-made islands. Tanjung Dumpil Resort and Residences will be the first man-made island resort & residential development in Sabah. The development site lies just 5km or 10 minutes drive away from the nation’s second busiest airport, Kota Kinabalu International Airport and the city centre.

Tanjung Dumpil Resort and Residences features 125 units of luxurious Carribean style overwater sea villas, 50 units spacious garden villas and 688 units of high-end residential properties on a reclaimed man-made island. Construction is expected to commence in 2014.


----------



## 2206

*Blu Summer Suites SOVO*

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.417728458237424.103362.115913018418971&type=3


----------



## 2206

*GRAND MERDEKA*










Sub-Urban Mega Mall, known as GRAND MERDEKA is now open for booking. It is located between Menggatal township & Telipok township. Next to the Telekom Training Centre, at Bandar Sierra. It will be the one & only mega mall (with theater, food court, bank, hyper mall, with many anchor tenants, ample parking space, etc) to serve the 150,000 population there. It is based on "Everyone Can Own" concept, thus selling at a cheap price, ranging from RM89,449 (for a 119 sq ft lot on 2nd floor) to RM9,632,534 for 12,843 sq ft on the choicest ground floor space. They are using green technology, using large air-coolers (instead of air-cond) & wide bulwark walkways. This will lower our management fee to only 60 sen per sq. ft.

The Grand Merdeka Development Sdn. Bhd. built the famous Wisma Merdeka building in the heart of Kota Kinabalu town, and have thus named this mall GRAND MERDEKA.


----------



## 2206

*Sutera Avenue*

(shop office, street retail, service apartments, boutique hotel)


----------



## nazrey

*JESSELTON R E S I D E N C E S*












benz said:


> Jesselton Residences - Pumping out the water from the sheet piles are possible to take place this month


*UPDATE:*


benz said:


>





benz said:


> Pilling, load test and filing the side wall with reinforced concrete to construct the basement


----------



## 2206

*City Library*
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.211358045563643.65496.205642706135177&type=3


----------



## 2206

*Proposed mix development - condo, mall, culture centre, office tower, twin tower hotel, convention centre*


----------



## nazrey

*KOTA KINABALU | Projects & Construction*



2206 said:


> Sulaman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peak Cluster!


----------



## nazrey

2206 said:


> the peak cluster and 1Likas












*Four Points by Sheraton Kota Kinabalu at 1Likas *
By Rosalynn Poh of theedgeproperty.com 
Friday, 11 November 2011 15:47 

KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 11): The new mixed development 1Likas in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah will feature Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide's fourth Four Points by Sheraton hotel in the country.

With a gross development value of RM850 million, 1Likas is a joint development between developer Gandingan Erajuta Sdn Bhd and Sabah Energy Corp Sdn Bhd (SEC), as the landowner.

The almost four-acre development is located at Likas Bay, accessible and visible from the coastal road, Jalan Tun Fuad Stephens, and minutes away from the city centre.

The integrated development comprises a 13-storey office tower Menara SEC, 57 shop lots, 28 office lots, a boutique hotel and/or college, residential towers including a "super" condominium tower, and the international hotel.

The RM120 million Four Points by Sheraton Kota Kinabalu will be in a 28-level tower offering 234 rooms. The hotel is expected to be completed by 2016.

The signing ceremony between Starwood and Gandingan Erajuta was held on Thursday.

Signing on behalf of the developer was executive director Izaddeen Daud while Starwood senior vice-president of acquisitions and developments (Asia Pacific) Matthew Fry represented the international hotel chain.

Also present at the signing were 1Likas's turnkey contractor Sagajuta (Sabah) Sdn Bhd managing director Datuk Raymond Chan and executive director Tan Tiang Lai.

"Because of its prime seafront location, we want to add value and prestige to the development by securing a global hotel brand. Four Points by Sheraton is exceptionally suitable for our development. Foreign and local businessmen will find it convenient and comfortable to stay and to conduct business," Izaddeen said.

Award-winning real estate agency Zerin Properties secured Four Points by Sheraton for Gandingan Erajuta.

"We are excited to be working in partnership with Gandingan Erajuta to develop best-in-class hotels in one of the fastest growing cities in Malaysia. We are delighted that our expansion plans are going from strength to strength in Malaysia. Four Points by Sheraton Kota Kinabalu is not only a valuable addition to our fast growing portfolio in Malaysia but indicates that Starwood is responding to a growing need for mid-market hotel accommodation in Malaysia," Starwood's regional vice-president (Southeast Asia) Chuck Abbott said.

There are currently two operational Four Points by Sheraton hotels in Malaysia, located in Langkawi, Kedah, and Kuching, Sarawak.

Abbott said the third Four Points by Sheraton will open in Sandakan, Sabah soon. The 298-room Four Points by Sheraton Sandakan, which is part of the Sandakan Harbour Square development, is expected to open in March 2012.

"Currently, we have nine hotels in operation for Starwood [in Malaysia] and we would certainly like to double that within the next 12 to 18 months. We have approximately six that are either signed or under construction now.

"There are not a lot of branded hotels in [Sabah and Sarawak], which is strong in eco-tourism and the oil and gas sector. Starwood also has two other four-star hotel brands — Aloft and Element — which would be beneficial to [Sabah and Sarawak] as well," Abbott said.

According to a report late 2010, London Stock Exchange-listed Aseana Properties Ltd, which is developing two office blocks and hotel together with Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd in KL Sentral, was in advanced negotiations with Starwood to manage the hotel under its Aloft brand. The hotel is expected to be completed in 2H12 with a gross floor area of 350,000 sq ft.


----------



## nazrey

*PROPOSAL PROJECT:*


rizalhakim said:


> Mix Development
> Architect : Atelier ADT Architect
> Client : Mah Sing Properties



VR0W9863 by Raoul Manten, on Flickr

VR0W9862 by Raoul Manten, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*C Park*


benz said:


> C Park


----------



## nazrey

*Peak Vista Premier Tower*



benz said:


> *Zoom in of Likas Bay*


UPDATE:


thienzieyung said:


>


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano

any new resort in this city ?


----------



## Tsy Shiyou

*Newly built Sembulan River Park*


----------



## nazrey

New Hospital/Medical Centre

QEH New Tower Block Under Construction by thienzieyung, on Flickr

Aerial View Of Luyang, Kota Kinabalu by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

The Peak Vista

Amazing The Peak Vista! by thienzieyung, on Flickr

Distant View Of Kota Kinabalu by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*1Sulaman*



2206 said:


> Sulaman



View Of 1 Sulaman by thienzieyung, on Flickr

1 Sulaman Coming Up... by thienzieyung, on Flickr

Sepangar From Kokol Hill by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*KK TIMES SQUARE - The Mall*


















benz said:


> Nice view of the mall/the loft. Tower cranes of riverson at the background



The Mall Tower Cranes In Kota Kinabalu by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Jesselton Point Hotel*









http://www2.sara-timur.com/homepage.php









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.277022452332266.74405.139450976089415&type=3






































benz said:


> *Jesselton point hotel*


----------



## nazrey

JESSELTONRESIDENCES & MALL
www.jesseltonresidences.com/









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jesselton-Residences/109224915830337
























































benz said:


> *Jesselton residences*


----------



## 2206

the MANIKAR
http://www.themanikar.com/#


----------



## nazrey

http://www.oceanusmall.com.my/main/concept.html



benz said:


> *KKCW*


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah International Convention Centre*



benz said:


> *Sabah International Convention Centre - signboard put up*


----------



## 2206

*Pacificity / Pacific Parade*
http://www.pacificity.com.my/


----------



## 2206

*Sky Mansions*


----------



## 2206

*The Light Residences
Behind Villa Tropicana (Jln Penampang Bypass)*


----------



## benz

*Wah Mie upcoming project*


----------



## benz

*Inanam 2*


----------



## XNeo

nice development projects.
as good as Penang and Nusajaya development

KK is one of the most beautiful city in Malaysia.


----------



## Dean_14

KK is booming now
however it also has the same problem
disorganize city ..all the highrise project should be built in one place..


----------



## nazrey

*Bay 21*


thienzieyung said:


> Bay 21


----------



## nazrey

*Administrative Centre*










thienzieyung said:


> Lots of new sightings at Likas Bay..
> YS and admin centre


----------



## silkcut7

nazrey said:


> Bay 21


No confident with bay 21 after knowing the cement collapsed issue. Wonder what happened if one day when you wake up, the building only left with half the height. Sorry I am not an engineer, have no idea on construction method n issue. I pity those buyers who bought those units and feel sorry on those buyers do have no ideas and buy over from vendors.


----------



## nazrey

*The Peak Soho*
http://www.sbcgroup.com.my/html/property_gallery.aspx?ID=10&PID=46&ItemID=132












thienzieyung said:


> Peak Soho crane up!


----------



## 2206

IBIS STYLE (ALL SEASON) HOTEL 
Located at the center of Inanam Town and fronting a green hill, the 185-room IBIS Styles Hotel is a 3-star hotel with a international hotel chain well known for the no-frill but highly efficient service. Imbued with vibrant and youthful colours on the elevation as well as on the interior, the design concept stayed close to the blue print of “IBIS Styles” from inside out: the hotel lobby and guest rooms are of different shades of full height windows randomly placed to create playfulness, the same playfulness is carried out throughout the external façade with colourful bands that runs across the facade, steel mesh at selected locations are used to allow growth of creeper plants with interspersed lighting where transparency is allowed. 

Project Facts 
• Client : Inanam Properties Sdn Bhd 
• Project Value : RM 30 million 
• Location : Inanam Town, Sabah


----------



## nazrey

Platinum Tower Coming Up! by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Administrative Centre*
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/estherkborneo/8006090702/


----------



## nazrey

*Library specifically for children*
by Sandra Sokial. Posted on May 23, 2012, Wednesday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2012/05/23/library-specifically-for-children/










This old Sabah State Library will be turned into a Children's Library by next year. 
- Photo by Aniq Azraei.

KOTA KINABALU: If everything goes well, children in Sabah will have a library specially designed just for them soon.

Community Development and Consumer Affairs Minister Datuk Azizah Mohd Dun said that the proposal was made to promote early education among the young people in Sabah.

“We have proposed to turn the run-down state library, located behind Kota Kinabalu City Hall into the Children’s Library. It will cater to the needs of young people,” she told reporters during her visit at Suria Sabah Library here yesterday.

She said construction is expected to begin next year, with the old building to be demolished to make room for a new one.

“The Children’s Library came up because we love our children. We want them to be intelligent people, we want to promote reading to them, and we want them to put education and knowledge first. It is always good to start them young,” she said.

On rumours that a portion was supposed to be extended to the Sabah Courts as part of its expansion project, Azizah said: “That is no longer an issue. The government has agreed to turn the old library into a Children’s Library. We will not give it to anybody. It is not for commercial or individual purposes. It will remain as a government building to benefit the people.”

She added that most of the books in the old library had been shifted to existing libraries statewide.


----------



## nazrey

*Bay 21*


thienzieyung said:


> Bay 21











http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8029/7913573106_4d2dcf87a6_h.jpg


----------



## 2206

*Hotel by Dijaya* (same developer for The Landmark)
Location: Asia City parking lot
http://wikimapia.org/#lat=5.9778611&lon=116.0732556&z=19&l=0&m=b


----------



## 2206

*Lido Avenue*
Location: Lido


----------



## 2206

*Lido Four Seasons*
Location: Behind Lintas Jaya / Open University

http://lidofourseasons.com


----------



## nazrey

*KK Suites*


thienzieyung said:


> KK Suites


----------



## 2206

http://pihex.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=102


----------



## benz

*Pacific City*


----------



## nazrey

*1 Sulaman*


thienzieyung said:


> Took this shot of 1 Sulaman from 1 Borneo carpark.. nearly blocked by Tower D! Am impressed with its height from this angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## 2206

*KKCW*



thienzieyung said:


>


----------



## 2206

*KK Times Square*


thienzieyung said:


>


----------



## 2206

*Tropicana Landmark*


----------



## 2206

*The Arcadia - 50+ storey*
Tallest building in KK soon?


----------



## 2206

*Mixed development by Homesign*
Location: Apartment demolished beside Bulatan Nenas
http://homesign.com.my/portfolio/karamunsing/


----------



## nazrey

*KK Suites* 
http://www.kksuites.com/concept_a.php





















thienzieyung said:


> KK Suites from Sadong Jaya.. very good back view there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## nazrey

*Hospital*


thienzieyung said:


> QEH 2 (crane elevated recently)


----------



## UjaiDidida

nazrey said:


> *Library specifically for children*
> by Sandra Sokial. Posted on May 23, 2012, Wednesday
> http://www.theborneopost.com/2012/05/23/library-specifically-for-children/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This old Sabah State Library will be turned into a Children's Library by next year.
> - Photo by Aniq Azraei.


Curvy design.. This is what I want to see :cheers:


----------



## 2206

*UMSLINK International Precinct @ UMS Sabah*
Architect - KAZ Architect


----------



## 2206

*The Arcadia*








































> Daily Express Tuesday, November 20, 2012
> 
> Kota Kinabalu: *An international standard twin towers condominium development in Luyang is set to be Sabah's highest building at more than 50 storeys high with a tentative cap at 56 storeys when completed in a few years' time.*The project has been approved, in principle, by the Sabah State Cabinet and the Central Planning Board.
> 
> The developer has yet to finalise its name and design - still incorporating best international standards and practices for the planned 540 units to attract discerning locals and expatriates.
> 
> One thing though, at 56 storeys, the condo complex is about half the height of the proposed Menara Merdaka's 118 storeys in Kuala Lumpur, which is destined to be Malaysia tallest and new financial district hub.
> 
> It would be higher than the Menara Tun Mustapha (30 storeys), the Sabah State Administration Complex (38 storeys) and the reportedly highest building planned in Sabah and Tawau - the yet-to-be-built Tawau Times Square at 39 storeys along Jalan Pesisiran.
> 
> At the recent World Architecture Day exhibition in Kota Kinabalu, this condominium complex and the Sabah State Administration Complex were not featured for public viewing of plans or artist illustrations.
> 
> Its Sabahan architect Jeremy John Lo Vui Ken explained that the Sabahan mover behind the development, Datuk David Chu, wants the twin towers to be an iconic structure for Sabah to showcase Sabah's talents and capability lasting into the next century.
> 
> Chu is also the developer of the Jesselton Residences, the highest iconic seafront building in Kota Kinabalu's CBD at 28 storeys.
> 
> Lo said: "The engineering design allows tolerance of seismic tremors of up to 5 or 6 on the Richter's Scale. Consideration in design for exclusive lifts and lobbies are still being worked out after a visit to Singapore to look at the very best.
> 
> "What we can assure occupants is that service lifts will be provided for staff.
> 
> The occupants will not have to share their lifts with maintenance staff or cleaners. There will be a refuse chute for garbage disposal at every floor like in Singapore."
> 
> Chu opines, "It will be the highest condominium complex in Malaysia and Southeast Asia with a 360 degree panoramic view of Kota Kinabalu sited on a five-acre land in an excellent location with good convenient accessibility.





> *Bolton signs JV for RM480m GDV Sabah development*
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 21): *Bolton Bhd has entered into a joint venture agreement with Mobuild Sdn Bhd for a residential development project in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah worth an estimated gross development (GDV) value of RM480 million.
> 
> The project — which represents Bolton's maiden project in East Malaysia — will consist of 500 units of luxury condominiums and 50 units of landed villas on a 10.33 acre land at Signal Hill and is slated to be launched in the first half of 2013.*
> 
> "As you know, we have primarily been a Klang Valley developer, but we view Kota Kinabalu as a very good market," said group executive chairman Tan Sri Azman Yahya at the double signing ceremony today.
> 
> According to Azman, the partnership will be a 50:50 collaboration in which Mobuild will provide the land while Bolton will be responsible for the working capital and development of the units.
> 
> Azman added the group will be announcing more joint venture collaborations in the near future specifically one development in Penang and another in Kota Bahru, the latter which will be announced by end of this year.
> 
> "Bolton is currently being sought after as a desirable joint-venture partner due to our flexibility and adaptability when dealing with our partners and the type of attractive development concepts we bring," he said.
> 
> The group also signed a RM370 million financing facility with Affin Investment Bank today consisting of RM230 million Islamic medium term notes programme and a RM140 million revolving credit line, which Azman said will be largely utilised to finance land acquisitions and project financing.
> 
> "The facility also gives us the funds to undertake further land and development acquisitions to move us closer to our RM1 billion annual sales target we set to achieve in a couple of years," Azman added.
> 
> The property developer currently has a land bank size of 1,300 acres with the largest plot being the 625-acre land in Sungai Long.
> 
> "We expect to launch the first phase of this township comprising 160 acres within the next two years with a target GDV in excess of RM1 billion whereas the remaining phases will be developed over the next 10 years and could further generate GDV in excess of RM2 billion," he said.


----------



## 2206

*Element @ Likas*


----------



## 2206

*New KK Courthouse*
Location: Bukit Punai http://wikimapia.org/#lat=5.9668864&lon=116.0812513&z=18&l=0&m=b


----------



## 2206

*The [email protected] Block C*


----------



## benz

Conlay upcoming projects


1. Hilton Hilltop Condominium












A high-end residential tower, Hilton Hilltop Condominium offers low-density living bliss complemented with panoramic views of the mountain and sea at a gorgeous hilltop site. It is situated next to Jalan Penampang and the exciting Megalong shopping mall- the longest shopping mall in East Malaysia- and accessible via a myriad of different public transportation modes.



2. Bundusan Valley Mixed Development












The Bundusan Valley Mixed Development comprises of SOHO suites and commercial spaces situated at the Bundusan Commercial Centre. With its prime facilities, prime location and convenient access, it is set to be a thriving work and play hub in the Bundusan area.


----------



## benz

Penampang Central


----------



## benz

Proposed KK Sentral - Bus terminal and Mixed development (Proposal A & B)
http://www.dmparchitects.com.my


----------



## benz

Mex Co Plaza
Location: Empty land at Sadong Jaya
http://wikimapia.org/#lat=5.9692911&lon=116.0713077&z=19&l=0&m=b


----------



## benz

Upcoming mixed development (mall, residences, office, commercial)


----------



## nazrey

*Oceanus Waterfront Mall*



> Oceanus Waterfront Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oceanusmall.com.my/main/concept.html


*KK TIMES SQUARE - The Mall*



>





Beep8000 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Riverson Complex*



2206 said:


> Riverson Complex





>





Beep8000 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

JESSELTONRESIDENCES & MALL
www.jesseltonresidences.com/






























benz said:


> *Jesselton residences*





Beep8000 said:


>


----------



## benz

Proposed 3 blocks of condominium at Bukit Padang
Location: Behind KK Islamic Hight school http://wikimapia.org/#lat=5.953819&l...5&z=18&l=0&m=b
Tiara Boutique Pool villa is shown on the left side


----------



## benz

Jesselton waterfront


----------



## benz

The Sky Residence at Signal Hill
http://www.facebook.com/AED118


----------



## benz

*Karambunai Integrated Resort City (KIRC)*


----------



## benz

The Arcadia credits to Property Hunter magazine


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah International Convention Centre*



benz said:


> *Sabah International Convention Centre - signboard put up*


----------



## 2206

*Royal City Hotel* - credits to respective architect

Previous Design










Latest Design


----------



## nazrey

_Surian Residences_
http://www.surianresidences.com.my/overview.html
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah





















benz said:


> Surian Residence update from Mudah


----------



## 2206

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Property-Hunter/391206834281355
*
Tallest twin residence(56 floors) in South East Asia*
The Arcadia is the name of the development based on the renderings, but it was released in the news recently that the development would be renamed Jesselton Twin Tower or Jesselton Sky Residences. It will be developed by Jesselton Waterfront Holdings, who is also the developer of the upcoming Jesselton Residences in KK CBD, with 3 blocks of 28 storey waterfront condominiums.


----------



## 2206

*Jesselton Residences*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jesselton-Residences/109224915830337


----------



## nazrey

Imago mall/The Loft


benz said:


> Imago mall/The Loft


----------



## 2206

*C Park*
http://www.facebook.com/Bypasscpark


----------



## nazrey

*ITCC Penampang*
http://www.itcc.com.my/


----------



## XNeo

KK is booming with modern structure.
Malaysia top 5 cities.


----------



## shinasurada

Am I the only one who thinks that the housing market will crash due to oversupply?


----------



## nazrey

*Administrative Centre*











> http://www.binapuri.com.my/Projects/Current/Building/cmoffice2.htm


----------



## 2206

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Property-Hunter/391206834281355

*Riverson*










*Imago [email protected]*










*Aeropod*


----------



## benz

Tropicana Landmark posted by Property Hunter


----------



## 2206

*Bay 21*

KK bay by abu_shia, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Metro-Homes-Sabah-Real-Estate/115913018418971


----------



## nazrey

*Bay 21*


thienzieyung said:


> Bay 21


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Platinum Tower Coming Up! by thienzieyung, on Flickr



Bird's Eye View Of Platinum Tower, 1 Sulaman by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Pacific City*





















> Developments In Likas Bay, Kota Kinabalu by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## Ampelio

Almost disbelief ....last time I visited KK in 2006 and it was just nice medium tourist city. But now it's changing so fast and transforming into world class city kay:


----------



## pearl600

nazrey said:


> *The Peak Soho*
> http://www.sbcgroup.com.my/html/property_gallery.aspx?ID=10&PID=46&ItemID=132


No more latest update, I saw that the building is almost at its 10 levels already now


----------



## pearl600

what is the latest update on the 1likas project?


----------



## thienzieyung

pearl600 said:


> No more latest update, I saw that the building is almost at its 10 levels already now


Some pics taken last week of the Peak Soho.. coming up really fast!


















Hazy view from Kampung Bambangan.. Note Bay 21 on the left.


----------



## pearl600

thienzieyung said:


> Some pics taken last week of the Peak Soho.. coming up really fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazy view from Kampung Bambangan.. Note Bay 21 on the left.


Peak Soho is at how many levels now?


----------



## thienzieyung

pearl600 said:


> Peak Soho is at how many levels now?


Not too sure, didn't really go for close up shots of the Peak Soho. My wild guess is roughly 10 storeys now.


----------



## nazrey

*Karamunsing mixed development*


benz said:


> New rendering for Karamunsing mixed development. Temporary fencing is changed with another different roof material


----------



## nazrey

*Pusat Pentadbiran Negeri Sabah (Sabah State Administrative Centre)
KOTA KINABALU, Sabah - Malaysia*










thienzieyung said:


> Aerial view over admin centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## nazrey

*New SMC Along Damai Road, KK*


thienzieyung said:


> Construction progress taken this evening.


----------



## thienzieyung

*Some Updates*

All taken this morning..

Oceanus Mall as seen from Suria Sabah.









The 'changing' skyline of Likas:
The Peak Soho and Bay 21, as well as the cranes of Pacific City.


----------



## benz

Peak Soho reaching 12 storey now. Credits to the developer for this picture


----------



## benz

Jesselton Residences - construction on basement
Credits to the developer for the pictures


----------



## benz

Hap Seng Mixed development - Office, showroom, retail, condo


----------



## benz

Bay21 Phase 2 Suites


----------



## benz

*Kobusak Commercial Centre - 80 units shopoffice*













*Progress from mudah*


----------



## benz

*Sepangar Residences - 4 blocks 448 units*


----------



## benz

*Golden Hill Industrial Park*


----------



## thienzieyung

*Canggih Heights, Menggatal*

Back view taken from road leading to Taman Bukit Hijau.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Pacific City*


----------



## GeckoBoyz

nazrey said:


>


This is the latest updated for Pacificity project, right?

I have one question, please? How about we setting up a new thread for Pacificity project?


----------



## pearl600

GeckoBoyz said:


> This is the latest updated for Pacificity project, right?
> 
> I have one question, please? How about we setting up a new thread for Pacificity project?


I think it's a great idea, the project seems a bit slow, when is the mall due for completion?


----------



## pearl600

benz said:


> Peak Soho reaching 12 storey now. Credits to the developer for this picture


when will this condo complete? which phase is 17 floor and which is 15 floor?


----------



## GeckoBoyz

pearl600 said:


> I think it's a great idea, the project seems a bit slow, when is the mall due for completion?


It's June 2014, right?


----------



## 2206

*Blu Summer*
A proposed 16-storey mixed commercial development at Kota Kinabalu, Sabah.
http://www.dmparchitects.com.my/architecture/design-proposals/blu-summer/









http://www.dmparchitects.com.my/resources/proposals/blusummer/WKL2002-Sea-View-1.jpg









www.dmparchitects.com.my/resources/proposals/blusummer/WKL2002-Aerial-View2.jpg


----------



## GeckoBoyz

pearl600 said:


> when will this condo complete? which phase is 17 floor and which is 15 floor?


In 2014 I guess. 17 floor on the left side and 15 floor on the right side. All in one phase.


----------



## 2206

*Boutique hotel rendering*


----------



## 2206

http://www.pacificity.info/


*Mall*
Pacific Parade is the retail and dinning element of PacifiCity. Offering over 2500 shop lots and 200 F&B outlets over 1.5 million sqft. The spacious design allows for a unique mix of shopping experiences, from the bustle of the bazaar to the refinement of the al fresco F&B boulevard.

Pacific Parade caters for every shopper’s needs; offering the largest entertainment & restaurant center in Sabah, a 10 screen Cineplex, an IT center, anchor Supermarket and over 3000 car parking spaces.

With unspoiled views, enjoy the most magnificent sunsets and relax in your resort style home, just an elevator ride away from all your daily conveniences.


*Residences*
PacifiCity offers a host of luxurious amenities; there is a city club, children’s play zone, a fitness center, not to mention Malaysia’s largest resort style swimming pool.


*Versatile Office Suites*
Worldwide VOS are the fastest appreciating properties in major cities. Why? As traffic congestion worsens, the saving of executive time and the lowering of stress levels becomes a high priority. Being able to live, work, rest and entertain from a single office suite makes good economic sense.
​
Enjoy secure access for workers and clients via a 5 star hotel style lobby-reception, a top class business center, F&B facilities, private dining rooms as well as meetings and conference rooms equipped with the latest Audio-Visual and Teleconferencing facilities. In addition to VOS we also cater for larger office requirements for sale and lease.

​


















http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_a6fd2fa9846930f07fe4d1406b5e6a1d.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_6d7f51300380e76ee8a493ca90841ea4.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_2fdd96a74ebfa3d3189ff88082ac6b82.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_63a8460fc4711bf9fac61356fd8e3a18.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_b250ece7f73d1aeb74191c1314e009d4.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_0ff761f13eb0559e3f244246998a8945.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_df5d61539fcce27c199b2b5203ae15a1.jpg


----------



## 2206

*Surian Residences*
http://www.panoramio.com/user/7497514?with_photo_id=87404619


----------



## nazrey

*Royal Kinabalu Mountain Resort & Hotel Suites*
http://royalkinabalu.com/


----------



## benz

*The Tree Pillars*


----------



## benz

ITCC progress





itoyak said:


>


----------



## benz

*The Peak Soho - March progress by developer*


----------



## benz

Projects soon to be launched by Kinsabina





> *The Riverside Residence
> 133 units of 7-8 storey condominium with exclusive club-house facilities and ground carpark at Kg. Sodomon, Penampang.*






> *Titanium Techonology Park
> 112 units 3 - 4 storey showroom cum office and 58 unit lower ground warehouse at Penampang*






> *City Point Shopping Mall & Hotel Suites
> 5-star hotel with 371 rooms and shopping mall next to Asia City*


----------



## benz

Bay21 Phase 2


----------



## benz

Projects soon to be launched by Kinsabina





> *The Riverside Residence
> 133 units of 7-8 storey condominium with exclusive club-house facilities and ground carpark at Kg. Sodomon, Penampang.*






> *Titanium Techonology Park
> 112 units 3 - 4 storey showroom cum office and 58 unit lower ground warehouse at Penampang*






> *City Point Shopping Mall & Hotel Suites
> 5-star hotel with 371 rooms and shopping mall next to Asia City*


----------



## 2206

*Canggih Heights*
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...584.1073741831.136871409665592&type=3&theater


----------



## 2206

*Jesselton View*
http://twins.com.my/our-projects/future-launches/


----------



## 2206

*One Jesselton*
http://twins.com.my/our-projects/future-launches/


----------



## 2206

*Greenfield Residences*
http://twins.com.my/our-projects/future-launches/


----------



## 2206

*Lido Four Seasons*
www.lidofourseasons.com/


----------



## 2206

*Lido Avenue*
http://www.megacitydevelopment.com/project/lido-avenue/

Introducing LIDO AVENUE, a meticulous development strategically located at Jalan Lintas, Kota Kinabalu. It consists of 2 towers, 26 storeys each with a total of 228 contemporary condominium units to meet today’s urban living lifestyle.
Perfectly located in the mature neighbourhood of Lido and Penampang. Just minutes away from Kota Kinabalu International Airport and Kota Kinabalu City Centre; with close proximity to excellent amenities, shopping and dinning.


----------



## 2206

*1Sulaman Gold Tower*
http://www.1borneo.net/public/1SULAMAN/

Set to become a prestigious landmark in Kota Kinabalu, 1Sulaman will feature Sabah’s largest condominium and commercial complex with 1,958 units of residences. The total GDV for 1Sulaman is more than RM520mil, sited on three parcels of land with a total land area of 9.624 acres. Parcel 1, the 24-storey Platinum Tower, comprises 1,008 condominium units and will include a water theme park on the car park podium. The residence will consist of two-to-three-bedroom units ranging from 700 to 1,100 sq ft, complemented by a fivestar clubhouse featuring sports facilities. Parcel 1 will also feature 53 units of two-storey shoplexes and a three-storey anchor lot.

1Sulaman’s Parcel 2 features nine blocks of three-to-five-storey, 5,695 to 9,530 sq ft independent Wisma office lots, with each floor to be served by lifts. Parcel 3, the 28-storey Gold Tower, offers 950 condominium units of 700 sq ft each and will include a gym, swimming pool, children’s playground, multipurpose hall and surau. There will also be eight units of two-storey shoplots in Parcel 3. Parcels 1 and 2 and the shoplots of Parcel 3 are already sold out.


----------



## thienzieyung

*Updates*

Photos I took over the long weekend..


The Peak Soho from south.









R55 from north.









Pacific City from south.










The Suritz from Lorong Pic 4.


----------



## 2206

*Twin Villas*
http://www.ktda.asia/twin-villas

A tale about link-houses that strives to be a detached house. Wide frontage, set-backed fences, interconnected back-of-house areas.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *ITCC Penampang*
> http://www.itcc.com.my/


UPDATE:


itoyak said:


> Kren is up at ICTT penampang....


----------



## benz

Donggongon Residential by Homesign


----------



## benz

*Taman Ginsa by Chang Cheng Realty*

More pictures here - http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.533179963371478.1073741826.164775133545298&type=1


----------



## benz

*Royal Plaza Putatan - 2,3 and 6 storey shoplots*


----------



## benz

*360 Boulevard by Homesign
Location: Bundusan market and another land beside it*


----------



## thienzieyung

*Penampang Updates*

R55 Condominium... cladding done, crane taken down..









ITCC Penampang.. 3 cranes working at the massive (by local scale) site.


----------



## pearl600

benz said:


> *360 Boulevard by Homesign
> Location: Bundusan market and another land beside it*


what is the price of the mall & condo like?


----------



## pearl600

2206 said:


> *Celebrity Residence*
> 
> - 3 blocks of 25-storey on top of 4 storey car park
> - 432 units
> - Price estimated to be RM600k to RM1.1 million (1,573 sq ft to 1,863 sq ft)


I was told that got some complaints on this project and it was on hold currently. Any updates?


----------



## pearl600

2206 said:


> *Grand Pavilion Residence*
> 
> -high rise condominium located in Likas prime area, Kota KInabalu
> 
> -30 floors comprise of 126 units condo & 6 units penthouse.
> 
> http://www.ahyer.com/malaysia/sabah/kota-kinabalu/likas/kltang74-1-condo-unit-for-sale.html


never hear of this one, is it still on?


----------



## pearl600

benz said:


> *360 Boulevard by Homesign
> Location: Bundusan market and another land beside it*


anyone went for the launching?


----------



## pearl600

http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...4&sec=business#1366964546537149&if_height=700

KUALA LUMPUR: PJI Holdings Bhd has secured two contracts for a commercial property project along Jalan Tun Fuad Stephens, Kota Kinabalu valued at RM209.09mil.

PJI said on Wednesday that Sunsea Development Sdn Bhd had awarded its unit Kejuruteraan Trolka Sdn Bhd the commercial project which comprised of a shopping podium and a block of designer suites.

The first contract was a three-storey shopping podium and basement with parking facility valued at RM92.36mil. The second contract was one block of seven-storey designer suites and one block 13-storey hotel and infrastructures at RM114.72mil.

PJI said the contracts would contribute positively to the earnings and net assets per share of the company for the financial year ending June 30, 2013.

.......any idea which project is this?


----------



## pearl600

oh, its KK city waterfront?


----------



## nazrey

PROJECT UPDATE: http://www.binapuri.com.my/public/projects-ongoing.aspx































Pusat Pentadbiran Negeri Sabah, Teluk Likas, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah.
One Jesselton @ Kepayan Condominium. Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
Jesselton View, Kota Kinabalu
KK Times Square (Phase 2) in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah.


----------



## GeckoBoyz

pearl600 said:


> oh, its KK city waterfront?


Yes, it is. I think so too.


----------



## nazrey

*Pusat Pentadbiran Negeri Sabah (Sabah State Administrative Centre)*
KOTA KINABALU, Sabah











thienzieyung said:


> Sabah Admin Centre


----------



## 2206

*Oceanus Mall*





































*Riverson*





































*Blu Summer Suites*



















*Jesselton Residences*










*C Park*


----------



## pearl600

*Mah Sing to develop RM1.4b Kota Kinabalu Convention City
*
PETALING JAYA (May 30, 2013): Mah Sing Group Bhd will develop a 9.33-acre piece of land held by Yayasan Sabah Group (YSG) in Kota Kinabalu into a world-class waterfront integrated development with a gross development value (GDV) of RM1.4 billion.

To be known as the Kota Kinabalu Convention City, Mah Sing, via its 51%-owned unit Convention City Development Sdn Bhd, yesterday signed a development agreement with YSG for an entitlement of RM163 million.

"Besides RM1 million to be paid upon execution of the development agreement, the rest will be paid in four tranches over a minimum of three-and-a-half years, subject to fulfillment of landowners' obligations," said Mah Sing in a statement yesterday.

"The total investment for the 9.33-acre piece of land at RM184.9 million is equivalent to 13.2% of the estimated potential GDV and will be paid over a minimum of 42 months," it added.

"Prime land in the heart of Kota Kinabalu is hard to come by, and we envision creating an iconic waterfront development. Kota Kinabalu Convention City will be to Kota Kinabalu what KLCC is to Kuala Lumpur, becoming a landmark in Sabah that will put it on the world map," said Mah Sing group managing director Tan Sri Leong Hoy Kum.

Under the deal, Mah Sing is also entitled to exercise an option for 5.95 acres of adjacent land, which may generate additional GDV of RM600 million. This will potentially bring up the GDV of Kota Kinabalu Convention City to RM2 billion. 

"We may exercise the option for an entitlement price of RM117 million, within two years from the issuance of the separate issue document of title. This will provide further upside for our Kota Kinabalu Convention City project, and the overall entitlement price for both phases will be 15% of the potential GDV of RM2 billion to be generated should we exercise the option," said Leong.

Fronting Jalan Tanjung Lipat along the Coastal Highway and next to the upcoming Sabah International Convention Centre (SICC), the Kota Kinabalu Convention City will provide supporting facilities for SICC.

Leong said the project will feature a business hotel, a luxury hotel, hotel suites, office towers, shop offices, lifestyle retail, food and beverage outlets and serviced residences. 

The first phase of Kota Kinabalu Convention City will be a massive undertaking over the next four to five years.

"We intend to commence registration of interest by the second half of this year, as early as the third quarter," said Leong.

Together with this acquisition, Mah Sing now has 44 projects with a combined remaining GDV and unbilled sales of RM27.8 billion.



_any idea where exactly is this kkcc located, before the sabah international convention centre (nearer to harbour) or towards likas direction?_


----------



## nazrey

*Pusat Pentadbiran Negeri Sabah (Sabah State Administrative Centre)*
KOTA KINABALU, Sabah











thienzieyung said:


> 2. From Bantayan Minintod Road
> Admin centre


----------



## nazrey

*Tropicana Landmark*












thienzieyung said:


> Tropicana Landmark


----------



## nazrey

*Likas Bay*



thienzieyung said:


> Likas Bay


----------



## nazrey

JESSELTONRESIDENCES & MALL
www.jesseltonresidences.com/





























Kota Kinabalu/ Sabah/ Borneo/ Malaysia by sheevey, on Flickr


----------



## pearl600

Project to boost KK waterfront
Published on: Friday, June 28, 2013 

Kota Kinabalu: Sabah will experience tremendous economic spin-offs when the long awaited Jesselton Waterfront project costing several billion ringgit kicks off in the first quarter next year. 

Suria Capital Holdings Berhad (Suria Capital) Chairman, Datuk Faisyal bin Datuk Yusof Hamdein Diego, said the major development would benefit the people as well as create a new landscape for the State Capital. 

He said Suria Capital would have another source of revenue for the Group with the signing of a Joint Venture agreement with established property developer SBC Corporation Berhad on 16.25 acres in the vicinity of Kota Kinabalu Port. 

"The JV was signed on May 21, this year, and the project will carry a minimum net sales value of RM1.8 billion. The project tenure is five to eight years. 

"The Jesselton Waterfront project will consist of mixed properties, including retail commercial space, premium offices, waterfront service residences, waterfront business hotel and world class marina facilities," he told a press conference after chairing the 30th annual meeting of Suria Capital Holdings Berhad and SuriaGroup at Sapangar Bay Container Port, Thursday. 

He said they are serious and committed on the project as it would bring economic transformation to the State Capital while benefiting dwellers. 

Suria Capital Chief Financial Officer Ng Kiat Min said the jv is a conditional agreement in which requirements and conditions have to be fulfilled. 

Due to recent requirement, she said, there is need to get approval from the stakeholders and a meeting would be held on the second week of September. 

Meanwhile, Suria Capital Group Managing Director Datuk Dr Mohd Fowzi Razi said they are optimistic that 2013 will provide more opportunities for expansion. 

Bouyed by steady national economic growth, strong domestic demand and private investments, he said they believed the future holds a promising path. 

Leveraging on the State's trade performance and domestic economy, he said they will focus on improving operational efficiency and capacity building while ensuring a resilient and stable financial outlook so as to enhance stakeholders values and returns. 

"Ongoing efforts to affirm Sabah Ports as the 'Port of Preference' and a competitive port operator within East Asia and specifically BIMP EAGA will remain a top priority. 

"The ideal location of Sapangar Port holds vast potential for the port to be a leading regional player. Several Main Line Operators (MLOs) have already established direct calling schedules, thus expanding Sapangar Port's connectivity as far as China and the Far East. 

"The existence of window berthing whereby vessels are assured of berths upon arrival, is testimony of the steps taken by Sabah Ports towards efficient management," Dr. Mohd Fowzi said. 

On a complaint by DAP Likas Assemblyman Junz Wong over the delay in berthing and loading of goods at its Sepangar Bay Container Port that caused some vessels to leave without unloading goods, Sabah Ports Sdn Bhd Chief Operating Officer Mohd Sahid bin Nawab Khan said repairs on two of four equipment to load the goods were done and operations had returned to normalcy. 

"We have two gantry and two mobile cranes to load goods from the vessels berthing at Sepangar port and these are working 24 hours and seven days. 

"Thus, there was stress on the equipment which were on a gantry and one mobile crane which have been fixed immediately, Now, the operation has returned as usual," he said. 

Mohd Sahid also explained that heavy rain in the past two weeks ago contributed to the delay and operations had to be stopped. 

Aware of the problem, he said, over RM50 million has been invested to order necessary equipment to complement the berthing and loading at the port.


----------



## nazrey

*Mah Sing set to develop 'KLCC' of Sabah with GDV of RM1.4b*
Published: 2013/05/30
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/MS29/Article/#ixzz2XseLLSQ1

KUALA LUMPUR: Mah Sing Group Bhd will develop Kota Kinabalu Convention City (KKCC), a waterfront integrated development with RM1.4 billion gross development value (GDV), in Kota Kinabalu. 

Mah Sing group managing director Tan Sri Leong Hoy Kum said the KKCC will be developed on a 3.78ha site.

Mah Sing, through subsidiary Convention City Development Sdn Bhd, has signed an agreement with Yayasan Sabah to buy 3.37ha of the 3.78ha site for RM164 million.

"The remaining 0.41ha was acquired for RM21.9 million from Sasinma Sdn Bhd, together with a building contiguous to the project," Leong said in a statement yesterday.

The total investment for the 3.78ha at RM184.9 million is equivalent to 13.2 per cent of the estimated GDV.

* "KKCC will be to Kota Kinabalu what KLCC is to Kuala Lumpur, becoming a landmark that will put Sabah on the world map," Leong said.*

Besides KKCC, Convention City Development is also entitled to exercise an option for 2.40ha of adjacent land.

Leong said this may generate additional GDV of RM600 million, potentially bringing up the GDV of Kota Kinabalu Convention City to RM2 billion. 

"We may exercise the option for an entitlement price of RM117 million within two years from the issuance of the separate issue document of title," he added.


----------



## benz

The Pinnacle progress


----------



## benz

Tropicana Landmark by Thienzieyung


----------



## benz

Suria Inanam by Dge Development


----------



## benz

Sabah State Admin Centre taken by Bina Puri


----------



## benz

Peak Soho taken by SBC Corp


----------



## benz

*Jesselton Residences*













*Jesselton Point Hotel*


----------



## benz

*Commercial/Office beside Wisma Sedia*













*Boutique hotel beside Horizon Hotel*


----------



## benz

*Desa Heights Residences taken from PropertyHunter Magazine*

Location: Beside Taman Desa Seri Ketiau

- 2 blocks of 15-storey tower and 2 blocks of 18-storey tower


----------



## 2206

AEROPOD


----------



## 2206

Existing buildings










U/C Projects:banana:










Coming Soon/Proposed Projects:banana::banana:


----------



## benz

Proposed Condominium
http://www.ohbarch.com.my


----------



## 2206

many amazing works here, but dont know how many will realized?!!:lol:
http://www.3axis.com.my/

5 Likas, one unit per floor


































Asmara Sky Residence, one unit per floor


















Likas Condo, this should be The Bay Residences based on it's location and interior design


























Jesselton [email protected], 26-storey condo + 5-storey car park


































J Apartment


















Bukit Sepangar Residences


























Likas House










Senyum Boutique Hotel, not sure where...


















City Library, probably the one at gaya street based on its shape


----------



## 2206

Jesselton Twin Towers
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jesselton-Waterfront-Holdings-Sdn-Bhd/694216863940509


----------



## benz

KKCW / Oceanus Mall


----------



## benz

Latest design of Aeropod


----------



## benz

Rendering of new railway station and HQ


----------



## benz

Updates on Jesselton Twin Towers


----------



## 2206

KOTA KINABALU CONVENTION CITY










The project includes a five-star hotel, premium office tower, landmark condominium tower and four-storey shopping mall, as well as three star hotel and apartment suites tower and commercial shophouses, integrated into a mixed use complex that takes advantage of framed views of offshore islands and proximity to the Convention Centre and future Cruise Ship Terminal.
Following submission of the initial Planning Submission to local authorities, ML Design will continue to work with MKA on the architectural design refinements of the project.
"It was refreshing for me to be able to engage actively with the MLD team in tackling the various design issues during the workshop. The MLD team not only overcame some tricky constraints (site, authorities, local culture) but during the process, was able to identify many opportunities that would add value to this complex mixed-development (music to us developer's ear). I observed that the various MLD personnel, each with their respective skill set was able to collaborate in a very harmonious and professional demeanor with a sprinkling of humour that foster creativity. The overall result achieved in a very compressed time frame was very encouraging and an endorsement of the talents within MLD."
Hendrick Yee Mun Yin, Mah Sing Group


----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206

Sutera Avenue, Riverson Complex, KKTS Phase 2(Imago Mall & The Loft)


【飯店外的景色】 by 邱瀚緯, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

Source : http://www.vinci.com/vinci.nsf/en/press-releases/pages/20130731-1745.htm

VINCI Construction Grands Projets has signed a €60 million contract with the Akal Megah Sdn Bhd company to design and build an office tower in Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia, the capital of the state of Sabah in the northern part of the island of Borneo.
The contract covers design and construction of a four-level car park, a three-storey podium of shops and a 10-storey office tower with a total surface area of 65,000 sq. metres. The work will get under way on 1 August 2013 and handover is scheduled on 31 March 2015.
With this new contract, VINCI Construction Grands Projets reinforces its operations in Malaysia, where it handed over the 700,000 sq. metre Berjaya Times Square project, Asia's largest contiguous residential and shopping complex, in Kuala Lumpur in 2003 and is currently building the 185,000 sq. metre Berjaya Central Park project.


----------



## nazrey

JESSELTONRESIDENCES & MALL
www.jesseltonresidences.com/




























UPDATE:



thienzieyung said:


> Jesselton Residences


----------



## nazrey

*Pusat Pentadbiran Negeri Sabah (Sabah State Administrative Centre)*
KOTA KINABALU, Sabah











thienzieyung said:


> View from Jln Bantayan Minintod.. a lot more trees and shrubs now compared to my last stop there.. hard to get unobstructed shots.
> Sabah Admin Centre


----------



## nazrey

*Riverson Complex*





















thienzieyung said:


> Riverson


----------



## nazrey

IMAGO MALL





























thienzieyung said:


> The overhead bridge for the bus terminal is taking shape..


----------



## nazrey

ITCC MALL


----------



## nazrey

OCEANUS








Ron81 said:


>


----------



## thienzieyung

*Jade Residence*

View from Jln. Pinggir.


----------



## 2206

*Tanjung Lipat Jogging Track*


Tanjung Lipat Jogging Track by Hayden Chan Qing Sheng, on Flickr


Tanjung Lipat Jogging Track by Hayden Chan Qing Sheng, on Flickr


Tanjung Lipat Jogging Track by Hayden Chan Qing Sheng, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

*Harrington* Suites

http://harringtonsuites.com/


----------



## 2206

ONE ELEVEN SULUG

http://www.fpd-group.com/content/one-eleven-sulug


----------



## 2206

Ashton Tower Condo


----------



## 2206

The Gardens Condo Bundusan


----------



## 2206

The Three Pillars @ Signal Hill


----------



## 2206

Arkib Sabah


----------



## 2206

Jesselton View Condo


----------



## pearl600

2206 said:


>


truely amazing, investors are mostly from where?


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

KKCW






http://kkcwaterfront.com.my/



















































































2206 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Pusat Pentadbiran Negeri Sabah (Sabah State Administrative Centre)*










2206 said:


>





thienzieyung said:


> One of the fastest rising highrise in KK..


----------



## nazrey

http://www.pacificity.info/

http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_6d7f51300380e76ee8a493ca90841ea4.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_2fdd96a74ebfa3d3189ff88082ac6b82.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_63a8460fc4711bf9fac61356fd8e3a18.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_b250ece7f73d1aeb74191c1314e009d4.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_0ff761f13eb0559e3f244246998a8945.jpg









http://static.wix.com/media/7f8b5d_df5d61539fcce27c199b2b5203ae15a1.jpg










2206 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

AndrewLall said:


> *Jesselton Point Hotel*



20140109Sabah_0066_KK_ObservationTower by TsoiHingPo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KKCW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kkcwaterfront.com.my/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/minami/13502311444
Click to expand...


----------



## nazrey

@ Likas Bay


Ron81 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

@ Penampang



Ron81 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

KOTA KINABALU



Ron81 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Pusat Pentadbiran Negeri Sabah (Sabah State Administrative Centre)*
















https://www.flickr.com/photos/looszekhee/13941272576


----------



## 2206

Kota [email protected] by abrani61, on Flickr


----------



## zkydzy

great development.
A modern city in Borneo Island


----------



## nazrey

KOTA KINABALU


Ron81 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ITCC Penampang*
http://www.itcc.com.my/












Ron81 said:


> ITTC Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Riverson Complex*





















Ron81 said:


>


----------



## 2206

jesseltonquay.com
http://jesseltonquay.com/wp/

*Asia’s newest waterfront lifestyle
experience & shopping paradise*
Welcome to KK’s newest lifestyle destination, where heritage meets contemporary architecture at the edge of the South China Sea. This is the birthplace of Jesselton, or Kota Kinabalu as we know it today, reborn as a waterside city with stunning sea and mountain views. From the boardwalk through the shopping and gourmet precincts, Sabah’s newest urban paradise is coming soon. A place made for you to discover creative crafts, delicious cuisine and unique retail.

*The darling of north borneo*
Jesselton Quay is a renewal of the historic heart of North Borneo, transforming a working harbour into a waterfront district with lively new shopping, eating and entertainment intermingled with office locations and living spaces. Designed by a partnership of *International and Malaysian architects,* Jesselton Quay is soon to be the newest sensational waterfront destination in Asia.

*SERVICED SUITES, HOTELS, MARINA
Easy Staying, Privileged Living*
Jesselton Quay offers supreme convenience in exceptional surroundings. Hotels and Serviced Residences present accommodation choices for business and leisure travellers. Enjoy the outstanding connectivity and lifestyle of convenience with amenities on hand. Immerse yourself in the sights, sounds, sun and breeze off the South China Sea. Experience living in a port city.

*FESTIVAL MALL, NEW GAYA street HIGH STREET
Retail Therapy, KK Style*
The ever popular and historical Gaya Street is refashioned as our New Gaya Street, a fresh retail precinct where modern compliments tradition. Invest here and make the most of an unparalleled opportunity to be at the heart of the city. Jesselton Quay is on its way to becoming Kota Kinabalu’s most popular shopping paradise with high street retail and a mall to cater a diverse array of traditional crafts, local and international brands. Explore the tree shaded stretches and open squares for a distinctly KK shopping experience.

*GOURMET DINING Artisanal CAFéS casual pubS
Culinary Central*
Kota Kinabalu is one of Asia’s great seafood destinations any time of the year. Jesselton Quay will take the experience to another level with sensational gastronomic venues. Dine at the most stunning waterside location. Discover local eateries and artisanal cafés or enjoy the evening from an alfresco rooftop bar overlooking the lively boardwalk. Savour local and international cuisine at the new culinary focal point or be a restaurateur. Leasing enquiries welcome.

*signature Office Proffessional suites
Vibrant Workplaces*
The historic focal point of growth is the perfect setting to as the city’s new central business district. With its transport hub connectivity, convenience amenities and living options, Jesselton Quay is an ideal platform for businesses looking to drive forward in the Asian market. Lively retail and leisure experiences will combine to ignite a vibrant business environment. Position your brand with a signature building, start an office, or simply be where your days at the work are by the sea.


----------



## nazrey

JESSELTONRESIDENCES & MALL
www.jesseltonresidences.com/




























UPDATE:


Ron81 said:


>


----------



## 2206

Sabah Admin Centre










Imago Mall








Imago - source: propertyhunter.com.my


----------



## 2206

D Residence
http://www.homesign.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*Jade Residence*











benz said:


> Jade Residence taken by developer and property hunter


----------



## nazrey

*ITTC mall*



Ron81 said:


> *ITTC mall Update*


----------



## 2206

http://jesseltonquay.com


----------



## 2206

Satu lagi mercu tanda #sabah yg bakal siap tak lama lagi. #kotakinabalu #building #black&white #b&w #photography #photographer by NoorSham @ Pok Sey, on Flickr


#1Sulaman di jln UMS yg bakal siap tak lama lagi. Dekat je ngan umah aku. #sabah #kotakinabalu #blackandwhite #photographer #photography by NoorSham @ Pok Sey, on Flickr


Kota Kinabalu, Sabah by taufuuu, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Pusat Pentadbiran Negeri Sabah (Sabah State Administrative Centre)*

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14785127367


----------



## nazrey

JESSELTONRESIDENCES & MALL
www.jesseltonresidences.com/





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14971461055


----------



## 2206

www.hotelgrandis.com










Grandis Hotels & Resorts 01 by Diana Teo, on Flickr

Grandis Hotels & Resorts 02 by Diana Teo, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

www.skyhotelkk.com


----------



## 2206

www.facebook.com/dreamtelkotakinabalu


----------



## nazrey

KKCW



































thienzieyung said:


> Some photos taken this morning with blue and bright skies..
> 
> 
> Topped out, but Pelagos Suites section not cladded yet..
> 
> 
> Mall logo signage installed..
> 
> 
> Ramp to carpark is located on the northern end..


----------



## 2206

IMAGO MALL



thienzieyung said:


> Signage is up.
> 
> 
> The road around the mall is properly named and marked.
> 
> 
> One of the foyers..
> 
> 
> View from Signature Offices..
> 
> 
> Signature Offices (Phs. 1) and Riverson next to it.





B&C said:


>












Source: Everrise




benz said:


> Updated announced tenants of Imago Mall
> 
> Aeon Fantasy
> Bath & Body Works
> Bonia
> Burtons
> Carlo Rino
> Charles & Keith
> CYC Mega Leisure
> DC Super Comics
> Dorothy Perkins
> Etude
> Flow
> Kate Spade
> Kitschen
> Michael Kors
> Miss Selfridge
> MBO Cinemas
> Padini
> Parkson
> Pedro
> Saturday
> Sembonia
> SenQ
> Starbucks
> Sticky
> Swarovski
> Swiss Watch Gallery
> Topman / Topshop
> Tumi
> Victoria's Secret
> Wear & When


Nandos
H&M
Sephora
IMAX (MBO Cinemas)


----------



## nazrey

*Pusat Pentadbiran Negeri Sabah (Sabah State Administrative Centre)*










jmuda said:


> *Sabah State Administrative Center - Kota Kinabalu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Wikipedia.org


----------



## 2206

Kota Kinabalu Convention City

Published on: Sunday, October 19, 2014

KOTA KINABALU: The property market in the city will remain stable for years bolstered by the active developments, tourism and growing businesses. Leading property developer Mah Sing Executive Director Datuk Lim Kiu Hock on Saturday said he foresees the State's economy continuing to grow well due to these encouraging indicators with the support of a government which focused on developing the State. 

*"Right now there are a lot of developments taking place and we hardly see any abandoned projects here. "The State is well managed, a lot of resources, at the same time enjoying a boom in tourism,"* he said during the celebration of the developer's 20th anniversary and opening of its Kota Kinabalu Convention Centre sales gallery, here, Saturday.

Based on a study conducted by the Mah Sing group, Lim maintained investments on local property are viable in spite of an overpriced land value. He said developers just need to churn out the "right pricing for the right products."

Lim added prices of land in the city would continue to be on the uptrend, saying a city located adjacent to a beach is always lucrative anywhere in the world. "Of course with more development and city's expansion the prices of land will gradually go down," said Lim, adding that Mah Sing also expressed interest in venturing into developing the affordable range segment. The country's second top earning company currently has two ongoing projects in the city with a *gross development value (GDV) of RM2 billion, namely Sutera Avenue with an estimated GDV of over RM500 million and the Kota Kinabalu Convention Centre (KKCC) worth RM1.4 billion*. 

Mah Sing which is expected to start physical work next year on the KKCC project was given a development option on another parcel of 5.5 acres of land adjacent to the project. The site of KKCC currently sits on 9.33 acres and is located next to the being-developed Sabah International Convention Centre. On May 29, Mah Sing entered a development agreement with Yayasan Sabah to develop their land bank. *KKCC will comprise a 300-room five-star hotel, 330 room four-star hotel, 348 room three-star hotel, a five-storey corporate office, 299-units of residential apartments and a five-storey car park podium.* 

According to Mah Sing, they are now in the midst of discussion with the Accor hotel management firm to bring in the *Pullman brand to Sabah for the five-star hotel undertaking and they are also banking on the cruise ship docking bay to attract visitors.*

http://propertyhunter.com.my/news.php?id=1166





















benz said:


>





Ron81 said:


>


----------



## 2206

Sutera Avenue



Ron81 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Oceanus*



tj_brewed said:


> Oceanus





Ron81 said:


> *OCEANUS Mall*


----------



## nazrey

*IMAGO Mall*












Ron81 said:


> *Sneak Peek IMAGO Mall*


----------



## nazrey

*KK City Library*












2206 said:


> https://plus.google.com/+billy4eggs/posts[/url
> [img]http://i.imgur.com/HXbCA0V.jpg[/img]
> [/QUOTE]


----------



## 2206

www.skycity.homesign.com.my

























































New World Kota Kinabalu Hotel scheduled to open in 2018
http://www.juanmanilaexpress.com/new-world-kota-kinabalu-hotel-opens-in-2018/

New World Hotels & Resorts has been appointed by Homesign Network to manage New World Kota Kinabalu Hotel scheduled to open in 2018. The deluxe hotel brand will make its Malaysia debut in grand style, with the hotel occupying the top floors of what will become Kota Kinabalu’s newest city icon. 

New World Kota Kinabalu Hotel will be an integral part of Skycity, a multi-purpose development comprising the hotel, grade-A offices, shopping mall and two towers of serviced suites. 

Located in Karamunsing near the Kota Kinabalu city centre, the hotel is ideally located for both business and leisure. It will be only 30 minutes’ drive to more than 10 surrounding golf courses and five minutes’ drive to the Jesselton Pier which connects to all the outlying islands. 
Striking landmark and with a total of 400 rooms

The complex tower will become a striking landmark in Kota Kinabalu when it is completed with the hotel occupying the top 16 floors offering unobstructed views of the city, the South China Sea and Mount Kinabalu. The property will feature 400 guestrooms and suites. The brand’s signature Residence Club Living Room will offer exclusive benefits such as complimentary breakfast, all-day refreshments and dedicated concierge service for Residence Club and hotel suite guests.

Dining options will include two restaurants, a lobby bar and a sky bar. Meeting facilities will total 3,883 square metres (41,796 square feet) while recreational facilities will encompass a sky pool, spa and gym.

“Sabah is an ideal location for New World Hotels & Resorts to embark on its expansion into Malaysia – not only is it amongst the top three domestic tourism markets but Kota Kinabalu is also the fastest growing Malaysian state capital,” says YB Datuk Teo Chee Kang JP, Minister of Special Tasks.
Modern Oriental hospitality

“Kota Kinabalu’s vibrancy and natural charm, as well as its easy accessibility from the key feeder markets of mainland China and Hong Kong, will set up New World Kota Kinabalu Hotel for success,” says Sonia Cheng, chief executive officer of Rosewood Hotel Group, the parent company of New World Hotels & Resorts. “We are very grateful to Homesign Network for the opportunity to introduce our ‘modern Oriental hospitality’ to local residents, domestic and international travellers.”

“We believe New World Kota Kinabalu Hotel will be the crowning achievement in our Skycity project and we look forward to working with the brand’s team to create a landmark to welcome guests to the city for years to come,” says Mr. Lee Chee Kiang, managing director of Homesign Network.


----------



## 2206

http://www.nblandgroup.com/project/skyvue/

*The SkyVue Lifestyle*
skyvue2Look up and live the high life in the latest iconic condominium building that is set to change the skyline of Kota Kinabalu. The sleek and graceful designs coupled with quality amenities and thoughtful touches will surely enhance your urban living experience. SkyVue is redesigning the meaning of chic and comfort living in a safe environmental that is ideal for you and your family.

*A complete living experience*
SkyVue climbs 22 stories into the clouds and boasts 200 residential units including six penthouses and a four-level multi-storey car park. Each unit has a built-up area that ranges from a spacious 3,500 sq.ft. to a more cozy 1,200 sq.ft. Designed to cater to the different needs of each home owner, this most anticipated residential development offers a level of convenience and security in style.

Standing elegantly in attitude and altitude, SkyVue is strategically located in Kobusak, Penampang, a sought after location for many home buyers and investors in Kota Kinabalu. It is accessible from Jalan Penampang with close proximity to excellent amenities, shopping and dining experiences. Plus, SkyVue is just minutes away from the bustling Kota Kinabalu International Airport and Kota Kinabalu City Centre.


----------



## 2206

https://flic.kr/p/qTXLCe


----------



## 2206

http://www.riversideresidence.com


----------



## nazrey

thienzieyung said:


> Jesselton Residences


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah International Convention Centre*





















Ron81 said:


> KK International Convention Centre in progress, background photo with few cranes.


----------



## nazrey

*Harrington Suites*












thienzieyung said:


> *Harrington Suites*


----------



## nazrey

*The Gardens*

























































thienzieyung said:


> *The Gardens*


----------



## nazrey

*1 Sulaman*











thienzieyung said:


> *1 Sulaman*


----------



## nazrey

*Ashton Tower*
http://www.ashtontower.my/


----------



## nazrey

*Pacific City*












thienzieyung said:


> *Pacific City*


----------



## nazrey

*ITCC, Donggongon Avenue*




















thienzieyung said:


> *ITCC*, *Donggongon Avenue*


----------



## nazrey

*State Admin Building*









Govt. Admin building, Kota Kinabalu by fn4rillo, on Flickr
Selfie @ Likas Bay, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah by fn4rillo, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

https://www.facebook.com/JPHKK/photos_stream





















https://www.facebook.com/groups/242219372519833/photos/


----------



## nazrey

KOTA KINABALU


thienzieyung said:


> The side seldom seen from the higher parts of the Shantung Hill. I shall explore this area more soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the haze came in.. some old shots from UMS.
> The city centre, with Jesselton Residences and Mercure KK city centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay21 + Harrington Suites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lido Avenue + Pacific City


----------



## nazrey

ITCC












benz said:


> *ITCC progress*


----------



## nazrey

*Suria Capital rises on stronger property devt segment*
May 31, 2016, Tuesday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2016/0...stronger-property-devt-segment/#ixzz4AVczPSkW










The research house also expect Suria Capital’s Jesselton Quay project to be launched sometime in the second half of this year.

KUCHING: Suria Capital Bhd (Suria Capital) reported core earnings of RM16 million for the first quarter of financial year 2016 (1QFY16), meeting 29 per cent of AllianceDBS Research Sdn Bhd’s (AllianceDBS Research) full year earnings estimate.

The stronger profit was mainly driven by higher contributions from its property development business, said analyst Cheah King Yoong.

“Suria Capital saw flattish contributions from port operations,” he said in a note yesterday. “Contributions from its port operations were relatively flat at RM18.4 million, as higher revenue of RM53 million was offset by higher expenses.”

The research house also expect Suria Capital’s Jesselton Quay project to be launched sometime in the second half of this year.

“We understand that although the group has obtained the development order (DO) for the Jesselton Quay project, management has revised its traffic plan for submission and is still awaiting approvals from the authorities,’ it believed.

*“We have assumed that JQ project will be launched in 2H16.”*

AllianceDBS Research maintained its FY16-17 earnings forecasts for the group, pending a meeting with management.

“We maintain our buy recommendation for Suria Capital with a RM2.90 target price.”



>


----------



## 2206

Lido Avenue










Jesselton Residences










KK City Library


----------



## nazrey

*NEW MICE PROJECTS IN MALAYSIA *










*Sabah International Convention Centre*





















thienzieyung said:


> ^^ Good point. I was wondering whether grounded parking lots would be sufficient within the vicinity.
> Pics taken from Grand Borneo Hotel on one cloudy afternoon.
> SICC


----------



## akif90

KK


2206 said:


> *FLIGHT 3*
> 
> KK City Library


----------



## 2206

*KK City Library*










*The Light Residences*









*
Lido Avenue*
http://www.megacitydevelopment.com/project/lido-avenue/









*
The Gardens*
http://www.thegardenskk.com.my/










*Asthon Tower*
http://www.ashtontower.my/


----------



## 2206

http://tofo.me/tag/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206

https://www.propertyhunter.com.my/news/2016/08/2787/sabah/an-iconic-waterfront-project-in-likas










Offering exquisitely designed residences that are embellished with state-of- the-art amenities, the Likas Boulevard also offers a tempting selection of brands in a lifestyle mall, as well as a world-class marina club that creates an atmosphere of true sophistication and unprecedented luxury.

The Likas Bay Marina & Clubhouse offers you the world’s top 10 islands right at your doorstep. With its picturesque waterfront location and grand exclusivity, the Likas Boulevard Marina offers a tranquil escape from the hustle and bustle of the city. The Likas Boulevard will also have office buildings—the Likas Boulevard Office, which offers a fine balance and collaboration between business and leisure. The Likas Boulevard Office will be occupied by the Sabah Energy Corporation Sdn Bhd (SESB) as the landlord. 

The Likas Boulevard Lifestyle Mall gives a scintillating variety of wellness and beauty, fine dining and chic entertainment offerings. Lively and entertaining, the Likas Boulevard Lifestyle Mall resonates with the pulsing excitement of a distinctively unique lifestyle experience. Envisaged to be a popular point of interest for residents and visitors alike, the Likas Boulevard Lifestyle Mall offers a mesmerizing experience of the best things in life. 

Located at the heart of Kota Kinabalu city, the Likas Boulevard Lifestyle mall offers the perfect reason to indulge in fashion, food and urban leisure. Experience the excitement of this benchmark-setting mall and let the endless appeal of Malaysia’s premier shopping destination awaken your senses the moment you step-in through its doorstep. 

The Likas Boulevard Residence offers you a magnificent waterfront living experience. Here is where simple things and surroundings set the stage for your everyday life in the calm cooling breeze, invigorating morning sunrays, and colourful neighbourhood creatures. Our approach embraces a trans-disciplinary ethos – bringing together exquisite design, lifestyle technology and environmental artistry to create outstanding buildings of significance and monumental scale. The bespoke waterfront lifestyle of Likas Residences extends beyond the visible to become an exclusive lifestyle template. This monument will not only define the skyline of the city, but also redefine the lives of those who choose to live in it. 

One of the best amenities at the Likas Boulevard Residence is its splendidly lavish infinity pool that offers you an uninterrupted bird’s-eye view of the entire Likas Bay, right at the comfort of your own abode. The one-of-a-kind Sky Garden, gives you the privilege of escaping into a hidden world of elegant tranquillity. From the Sky Garden, all of Likas Bay is spread before you—a sparkling sea of lights set upon a limitless horizon. The viewing deck in the Sky Garden offers you an incomparable 360-degree view of Likas Bay and KK City. A sophisticated and versatile venue, you can dine al fresco, sunbathe or entertain your guests in a relaxed setting at the Sky Garden. Life at the top has never looked better.

All units of the Likas Boulevard Residence are fully-furnished, adding a unique, modern and elegant touch to your personal space. Discover your style and a home you dream of at the Likas Boulevard Residence.

*: : Safety* 
Likas Boulevard is equipped with multi-tiered, 24-hour security, with a high-tech IR-enabled CCTV, a video intercom system and vehicle & visitor access control system. The property also provides security escort service. The homes are also designed to withstand earthquakes —safeguarded with 12 per cent PGA, which is equivalent to a magnitude of 7.0.
Likas Boulevard is also the first fully-automated smart home in Borneo. It offers fibre optics infrastructure with high-speed internet access, and connectivity enabling high-tech security devices and smart home system. 

*: : Eco-sustainability*
With lush surrounding landscape, Likas Boulevard is the epitome of green living at its best. Equipped with a rainwater harvesting system and solar-powered water heater, your home will ensure sustainability for both the environment and your bank account. 

For your ultimate comfort, the homes are also equipped with double-skin facade for maximum thermal and heat deflection. Other features include light-coloured building material to maximize daylight deflection and optimized ceiling height for best indoor ventilation sans fan or air conditioning. All the units are also painted with low-volatile organic compounds (VOC) finishing paints for maximum indoor air quality. 

*: : Comfort and Convenience at Your Fingertips* 
Being an owner of a Likas Boulevard home gives you access to on demand housekeeping service, laundry service, hotel and airline bookings, as well as transfer arrangements and chauffeur services. 

*: : Strategic Location* 
Likas Boulevard homeowners will enjoy the privilege of living at one of the most strategic addresses in Kota Kinabalu. Likas is located within close proximity to the town centre, with some of the best performing schools situated around it— making it a great place to start a family. 

Your Likas Boulevard home will also offer a breath-taking view of the South China Sea from the Likas Bay day in, day out. With its prime location, Likas Boulevard also makes a great property investment—offering excellent capital appreciation and minimal risk.


----------



## 2206

Plaza Shell

https://www.propertyhunter.com.my/news/2016/08/2790/sabah/plaza-shell-an-assembly-of-the-elite


----------



## 2206




----------



## sabahboy

https://www.facebook.com/KKPacifiCity/


----------



## 2206

https://www.facebook.com/jwhsb/


----------



## 2206

Jesselton Twin Towers


----------



## 2206

*ASTHON TOWER*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153946039757895&set=gm.1203600496380586&type=3&theater


----------



## 2206

*RIVERSON THE WALK*

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/riversonthewalk/


----------



## thienzieyung

*JESSELTON RESIDENCES*

Latest updates for the CBD's new icon!


----------



## 2206

SUTERA AVENUE

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206

http://www.jesseltonquay.com.my/


In creating the masterplan for this 16.25 acre waterfront site, SBC recognised that to achieve an enduring world class destination, would mean beyond just attracting tourists & mixing designer towers with memorable boardwalk public spaces. That it was also critical to have a masterplan that served the the city's residents' needs by offering up-to-date spaces that help transformed their lives, be it at work or during their leisure. This ethos resulted in an integrated destination, we call Jesselton Quay and one where the "New Gaya Street" CBD would intercept the city's new waterfront entertainment district and collectively with its neighbors create, arguably the most exciting precinct, this city has ever seen.


----------



## nazrey

Private Medical Centre: *Gleneagles Kota Kinabalu @ Riverson*
It has up to 250 beds, six operating theatres, a large operating complex, a 24-hour accident and emergency department, a trauma and intensive-care centre, and a café and eatery. The reason for a private medical centre at Riverson is in response to a lack of compatible medical facilities in KK and Sabah, and to cater for the growing healthcare needs of Sabahans.









http://www.theedgeproperty.com.my/tags/kota-kinabalu


----------



## 2206

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206

BAY 21 

https://www.google.com/maps/contrib...5.93949,116.0809458,13z/data=!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1


----------



## nazrey

> *RM7.1b Sabah beachfront development plan draws conservationists’ ire*
> BY JULIA CHAN
> http://www.themalaymailonline.com/m...t-development-plan-draws-conservationists-ire
> 
> KOTA KINABALU, Sept 3 — A controversial RM7.1 billion high-end project in Sabah announced by the prime minister last year and led by Sabah Chief Minister Datuk Seri Musa Aman has been criticised by a local conservation group for being unfriendly to the public and lacking in transparency.
> 
> The project covers 775 acres of scenic Tanjung Aru, just outside Kota Kinabalu and when completed, will be replete with luxury condominiums and resorts, a marina, beach clubs, food and entertainment outlets and golf course. Some 400 acres of the area will be reclaimed from the sea.
> 
> The Tanjung Aru Action Group 2.0 want the Tanjung Aru beach and the adjacent Prince Philip Park to remain public spaces. They also want transparency in development plans and are against land reclamation from the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tanjung Aru Eco Development master plan will see large scale land reclaimation to
> cater for high end resorts and housing, marinas, golf course and other developments.
> 
> “We want to ensure that Tanjung Aru beach is developed following the needs and requirements of the general public rather than big business as the public is the ultimate stakeholder of this jewel of Sabah,” Harjinder Kaur Kler, who chairs the coalition of non-governmental organisations, told Malay Mail Online recently.
> 
> “The group is unhappy that the current master plan was conceptualised without the involvement or views of the public who frequent the beach. This is extremely disappointing in the era of public consultations especially for such a well-known and loved jewel of Sabah,” she added.
> 
> A Facebook page that is aimed at “saving” Tanjung Aru has garnered support from thousands of people in just a few days.
> 
> Chief Minister Musa, who is also chairman of project developer Tanjung Aru Eco Development Sdn Bhd, said the wholly state-owned project would attract investments of RM5 billion and raise Sabah’s eco tourism profile.
> 
> He also said the project will address years of erosion and pollution that has affected the beach, double the size of Prince Philip Park and create a new public promenade.
> 
> The state government has engaged a UK-based designer Benoy, an award-winning firm in architecture, master planning, interior and graphic design.
> 
> The group of NGOs expressed scepticism at the plans, claiming that public access to the beach and park would become limited.
> 
> Environmentalists previously protested plans to build high-end hotels at Tanjung Aru beach in the mid 1990s.
> 
> The plans were delayed and eventually scuppered by the economic downturn at the time.
> 
> TAG 2.0 comprises WWF-Malaysia, Himpunan Hijau, Land Empowerment Animals People (LEAP), PACOS Trust, Pusat Belia Youth-PREP Alamesra (YPC), Sabah Environmental Protection Association (SEPA), Sabah Women’s Action-Resources Group (SAWO) and Save Open Spaces Kota Kinabalu.
> 
> A four-day public hearing, chaired by Kota Kinabalu City Hall mayor this month, will address some of the concerns raised by the public. However, the dates for the hearing are still unknown.





> http://www.aru-waterfront.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asiatimes.com.my/2016/06/30/taed-to-rejuvenate-tanjung-aru-with-new-focal-points/


*Tanjung Aru reclamation works to begin in April 2017*
BY STEPHANIE LEE Monday, 5 December 2016 | MYT 6:16 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2016/12/05/tanjung-aru-reclamation-works-april-2017/

KOTA KINABALU: The Tanjung Aru beach will be closed off in March 2017 when reclamation works begin, said Kota Kinabalu mayor Datuk Yeo Boon Hai.

He added that the beach is expected to be shut down next March as the multi-billion ringgit redevelopment project takes off, and said that the city's iconic beach and park would be gazetted for the public.

“We will make sure that the public will still get the opportunity to enjoy the beach and the park for free, like what they are enjoying now,” said Yeo.

He said they would also try their best to retain the existing trees and plants wherever possible.

The redevelopment which will be done over the next three years will cover some 340ha, and it will double the historic park's size to about 30ha and transform part of it into a rainforest.

It will also revitalize the 1.35km Tanjung Aru beach as well as rejuvenate Prince Philip Park.

Yeo said that the project is now available for public viewing and added that the public can send in their feedback until Feb 10 next year.

“Tanjung Aru Eco Development Sdn Bhd has submitted their master plan to be considered under the Town and Country Planning Ordinance as a Scheme and the reports have been submitted to City Hall,” Yeo said.

He added that the reports can be viewed at Meeting Room 2 of the City Hall.

Previously, local NGOs had objected to the project and urged the government to maintain the beach and park areas.

The Tanjung Aru Eco Development project would include a promenade, walking and cycling tracks and an ecology centre, with completion expected in 2019.

A 133ha golf retreat, featuring a Greg Norman-designed course, seven hotels with 1,800 rooms in total and about 5,000 apartment and condominium units would also be built.

A key feature would be a 6km-long and 42m-wide canal fronting the residential lots.

There will also be a 26ha retail and food and beverage area called Prince Philip Wharf, and a marina to berth up to 200 vessels.


----------



## 2206

AEROPOD


----------



## 2206

WAWASAN CENTRAL BUS TERMINAL


----------



## thienzieyung

*Jesselton Residences X'mas 2016 Updates*

*JESSELTON RESIDENCES* looking stunning atm! Only fair it receives more updates. 

Jesselton Residences from Suria Sabah carpark.









Looking up at Jesselton Residences from below Grandis Hotel.









"Twin tower" angle!









View from below Wisma Perkasa.









Jesselton Residences from Jesselton Point.









Distant view from UMS.


----------



## nur.thalea

good improvements there


----------



## 2206

ONE JESSELTON


----------



## thienzieyung

*Harrington Suites End Year Updates*

Updates of another icon for the greater city area, *Harrington Suites*!

Side view from Taman Sri Gaya.









View of the other side from Likas.









Direct view of Harrington Suites back facade from Shantung Hill.









Low-angled back view from Kepayan.









Looking up at Harrington Suites from Maktab Gaya.


----------



## ckwei2000

Any new update on Pacificity?


----------



## 2206

http://gdparchitects.com/2015/?project=face-platinum-suites-2-2-3-2-2-2

The 5-star *Sheraton Kota Kinabalu* is set to be the new icon to grace Kota Kinabalu’s skyline. 
The Client brief is for a tower with a timeless aesthetic. 
The design thus puts forward a stone clad facade frame with infill aluminium panels that undulate to create shadow and tone on the building exterior. 
This skin changes on all four corners of the tower, in line with building orientation.

The site is a compact one, nestled within the heart of Kota Kinabalu city centre. 
The overall site layout has been carefully strategised to manage local traffic flow, car park access, 
fire fighting access and Porte Cochere/ arrival presence within a tight 40 x 40 m plot. 
WIthin this small plot, 320 hotel rooms and 220 car parking spaces, 
along with other hotel facilities as well as MEP services have been fitted into a *30- floor tower*.

The tower is sea -facing and is crowned by a Skybar and Wedding Pavilion at Level 28. 
Banqueting facilities are provided on Level 8- the podium floor- with the capacity to cater for 500 guests. 
The hotel will also target the business and MICE market with an Executive Lounge, 2 large Meeting Venues and a Junior Ballroom. 
The hotel will have a large Spa in line with Sheraton standards. 
On top of the standard All Day Dining requirement, the hotel has a Pool Terrace restaurant and a Speciality Restaurant.


----------



## 2206

ONE JESSELTON WATERFRONT

https://gbg.com.my/what-we-do/property-development/sabah/one-jesselton-waterfront/


Overview
One Jesselton Waterfront Mixed Development with NSV of RM1.827 billion with integration of Tourism Oriented Development (TOD). Comprises of :

340,000 square feet NLA of One Jesselton Premier Lifestyle Mall
432 keys 4-star Hotel
Suria Capital Berhad Corporate Office and Retail
280 units Serviced Suites
340 units Condominiums
Jesselton Point Ferry Terminal & Ticketing Hall
Carparks
1,300 bays (for mall, office, hotel & serviced suites)
690 bays (for condominium)


Location
Jesselton Waterfront City is located at the northern fringe of Kota Kinabalu city at the now largely decommissioned Kota Kinabalu Port area. It is the largest masterplanned development site in Kota Kinabalu city and an important regeneration project to extend the Central Business District (CBD) and transform the old port area into a prime waterfront lifestyle, commercial and residential district.

Today, most port activities have been relocated to Sepanggar Port whilst Kota Kinabalu Port continues to handle non-containerised cargo and international cruise vessels. Realisation of the development plans for Kota Kinabalu Port will see the location enhanced by an international cruise terminal, convention centre and mixed use high-end development.

The subject site commands a strategic position next to Jesselton Point ferry terminal and is a natural extension of the CBD. It enjoys absolute water frontage (South China Sea) to the west, the Signal Hill mountain range to the east, Kota Kinabalu CBD to the south and Likas Bay to the north.


The Master Plan
Jesselton Waterfront City which is an extension to the existing Central Business District (CBD) of Kota Kinabalu will be transforming the old port area into a prime waterfront lifestyle, commercial and residential district. The Jesselton Waterfront City comprises of this development, One Jesselton Waterfront, JQ, KKCC, International Cruise Terminal and also Jesselton Point, the Ferry Terminal. This master planned development further complimented by the adjacent Kota Kinabalu Convention City (KKCC) and Sabah International Convention Centre (SICC). With its integrated development of commercial, residential, hotel, office and convention, Jesselton Waterfront city is the latest addition to KK's central business district, gracing it with the longest boardwalk, an exciting waterfront realm and new entertainment precinct transforming KK into Sabah's cosmopolitan destination.


One Jesselton Waterfront Mall
One Jesselton Premier Lifestyle Mall is located between Jesselton Point Ferry Terminal and International Cruise Terminal (ICT). It is the natural gateway to welcome regional as well as international tourists. The details of the mall is as follow:

- 4-storey retail floors LG, G, Level 1 and Level 2 and 2 basements carpark
- Coach and taxi terminal and drop off at Level LG
- Connectivity to the wide boardwalk, ferry terminal and internal cruise terminal at Level LG
- Connectivity to the ferry terminal ticketing office at Level LG and via sky bridge Level G
- Connectivity to the BRT at Level G
- Dedicated drop off at Level G


----------



## 2206

http://www.coralbay-sutera.com/
https://www.facebook.com/coralbaysutera/


----------



## 2206

http://www.jesseltontwintowers.com/



A Magnificent Masterpiece
At An Enviable Address

Soaring high at 56 storeys, Jesselton Twin Towers is the tallest landmark in Borneo Island. 
It marks a new height of excellence in the Golden Triangle of Kota Kinabalu.
The iconic sky residence spans across prime real estate and is poised to become an address envied by many.


----------



## nazrey

Aeropod


----------



## nazrey

benz said:


> *The Crown Site Progress*


----------



## hanhsiangwong

Alila Resort


----------



## 2206

Jesselton Quay Central
https://www.facebook.com/jesseltonquay/











The Shore
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwd8UnjFz6X/











The Crown
https://www.propertyhunter.com.my/n...RTQTlGezTQxYGfxFxjd5QvtVWe41B3-g-4OzBPWKEpuSw


----------



## SirENG

*KK RESORT CITY LOKKAWI*









KK RESORT CITY - A Mega Project at Southern greater of KK, will be booming area like Putatan,Lokkawi,Kinarut,Papar,PPAM,PanBorneo Highway.
Beautiful Lokkawi Beach Sunset and 3 carriage Highway Lanes with Train Services. 
Safety features with Sabah Lokkawi Army Camp just opposites of it. 
for a better Tourism Sabah in Future.


----------



## 2206

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...t-Announces-Plans-Hyatt-Centric-Kota-Kinabalu

CHICAGO--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Hyatt Hotels Corporation (NYSE: H) announced today that a Hyatt affiliate has entered into a management agreement with a wholly owned subsidiary of Hap Seng Consolidated Berhad group (“Hap Seng”) to develop a Hyatt Centric hotel in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah. Expected to open in 2021, Hyatt Centric Kota Kinabalu will be the first Hyatt Centric hotel in Malaysia and will connect savvy, in-the-now guests with shareworthy experiences at and around the property. 

Situated in the heart of the city, the hotel will offer convenient access to the commercial district, shopping malls, restaurants and other local attractions. The Jesselton Point pier is also within walking distance, allowing guests to easily visit nearby islands, while the airport is a little more than six miles (ten kilometers) away.

“We are grateful for the collaboration from Hap Seng, one of the most esteemed companies in Malaysia,” said David Udell, group president, Asia-Pacific, Hyatt Hotels Corporation. “With its prime location in Malaysia’s gateway city to Sabah and Borneo, Hyatt Centric Kota Kinabalu will cater to adventurous guests looking to discover the area’s culture, cuisine and surrounding national parks.”

With the Hyatt Centric brand’s light-hearted spirit in mind, Kengo Kuma has been commissioned as the architect and interior designer for Hyatt Centric Kota Kinabalu. Taking inspiration from the lush green hills and blue ocean surrounding the hotel, the award-winning designer will incorporate local materials into the design. The hotel will also feature an all-day lounge and restaurant, more than 1900 square feet (600 square meters) of meeting space, a rooftop swimming pool and bar with views of the South China Sea, and a fitness center.

“We are thrilled to announce plans to introduce the Hyatt Centric brand to one of Malaysia’s key destinations,” said Patrick Finn, senior vice president – real estate & development, Asia-Pacific, Hyatt. “We are focused on strategically growing our brand presence in Malaysia and the introduction of our second Hyatt hotel in Sabah will enable us to provide more diverse experiences for guests.”

Dato’ Jorgen Bornhoft, chairman of Hap Seng said, “We’re honoured to announce plans to fly the first Hyatt Centric flag in Malaysia, and more importantly, the very first hotel by the Hap Seng group. Leaving no stone unturned, we have decided to engage the world-renowned Japanese architect, Kengo Kuma to design the hotel. We hope this speaks to Hap Seng’s commitment to bring a best-in-class experience to Sabah while creating job opportunities and driving tourism.”


----------



## 2206

https://www.facebook.com/HolidayInnExpressKK


----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206

SABAH INTERNATIONAL CONVENTION CENTRE

https://www.instagram.com/p/Byq3Q_pgEkp/











http://www.sabahicc.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

> http://www.aeropod.com.my/images/masterplan-overview.png


Residential Towers


----------



## nazrey

Coral Bay Sutera Harbour 


Ron81 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/coralbaysutera/photos/pcb.2240099072971879/2240097209638732/?type=3&theater


----------



## 2206

MASSIVE UPDATE BY KK FORUMERS & RESPECTED DEVELOPERS WEBSITE

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=981134&page=520


Jesselton Quay










Hyatt Centric










Mixed Development besides Suria Sabah










The Shore










Crown Plaza










Coral Bay










Likas Boulevard










Jesselton Twin Towers


----------



## nazrey

Hyatt Centric Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


owenwong84 said:


>


----------



## 2206

GRAND LIBERTY HOTEL

https://www.propertyhunter.com.my/news/2019/08/7009/sabah/new-4-star-hotel-in-kota-kinabalu


----------



## nazrey

The Crown


----------



## nazrey

The Shore


















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=981134&page=527


----------



## widescreen

Add Mercure to the list.
By the way, Novotel is closed.


----------



## nazrey

ACCOR GROUP








Pullman
KOTA KINABALU, SABAH
























@ SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


KKCC – Kota Kinabalu Convention City – The World in 1 City in Your Propose Design


----------



## nazrey

MARRIOTT BONVOY








Sheraton
KOTA KINABALU, SABAH
















@ FORUM PENCAKAR LANGIT MALAYSIA


----------



## nazrey

Citadines by Ascott
KOTA KINABALU, SABAH
















@ SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*The Crowne Plaza by Intercontinental*
KOTA KINABALU, SABAH
































*@ Forum Pencakar Langit Malaysia*


----------



## nazrey

*Hyatt Centric *
KOTA KINABALU, SABAH
















@ Faliq Rasa


----------



## 2206

*Throwback some of the latest development in KK Year 2020*

Sabah International Convention Centre
Kota Kinabalu Convention City/Pullman Hotel
Jesselton Quay Central
Suria Sabah Xmas 2020
Hyatt Centric
Unknown [email protected] Sabah
Grandis Quay
Boutique [email protected] Pantai
The Shore/Citadines Hotel
Sheraton KK
The Crown/Crowne Plaza
Imago Xmas 2020
Sutera Avenue-Imago Pedestrian Bridge
JPod Capsule
Stanton Hotel
Petronas 2nd Tower
Coral Bay
Likas Boulevard
Bay Suites
Jesselton Twin Towers

MORE INFO


----------



## thienzieyung

*Kota Kinabalu CBD* skyline Mar 2021, including Hyatt Centric and The Shore.


----------



## 2206

coralbaysutera/


----------



## 2206

facebook.com/watch/Kennethhartanah/


----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206

*Mid Year update*

Jesselton Quay Central
Hyatt Centric
Grandis Quay
The Shore/Citadines Hotel
The Crown/Crowne Plaza
Coral Bay
Likas Boulevard
Bay Suites
Jalan UMS Road widening
Jesselton Twin Towers
Forest Hill
Lintas U-Turn Flyover


----------



## nazrey

Sheraton Kota Kinabalu | Sabah
























@ Husket


----------



## nazrey

Pullman @ Kota Kinabalu City Centre (KKCC) | Sabah
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
https://kkcc.my/



























@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

*Damai Hill Condominium *
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


----------



## nazrey

*Universiti Malaysia Sabah (UMS) Hospital*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


----------



## nazrey

*The Crowne Plaza by Intercontinental*
KOTA KINABALU, SABAH
































Picture source: The Crown Service Suites Kota Kinabalu FB page story


----------



## nazrey

Sheraton Kota Kinabalu | Sabah
























@ 2206


----------



## 2206

*Update for*
Grandis Quay
Jesselton Quay Central
Likas Boulevard
Bay Suites
Jesselton Twin Towers
Jalan UMS road widening
Pan Borneo KKORR
Alila Dalit Bay

Photo by Rozaidy Japrun









youtube.com/watch?v=-2InTWFkdCw









youtube.com/watch?v=c5iuiGrUPmo









youtube.com/watch?v=c5iuiGrUPmo









facebook.com/tansri.davidchu.3/posts/570382567510798
facebook.com/Cherylxuan93/posts/10158191759256129

















Photo by *Rozaidy Japrun*









youtube.com/watch?v=hdQvoeAmKNQ









youtube.com/watch?v=JDx4zTypvV8


----------



## nazrey




----------

